# Scottish Independence



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

With the big vote being less than 2 weeks. I felt a thread should be posted here.


The celebrations in Edinburgh and all over Scotland will be amazing and memorable if it's a yes vote.


What is everyone's plan on the day itself? 

I'll be voting on the day first thing then glued to the TV, checking twitter etc all day and staying up to watch the results come in.


----------



## JSullivan (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm hoping Scotland votes yes as mentioned elsewhere.

Scotland will be better off without the rest of the UK.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

1.) hibs suck

2.) I hope it's a no vote.


I don't think we are gonna get along...

Better together!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> 1.) hibs suck
> 
> 2.) I hope it's a no vote.
> 
> ...


The first one i agree with but not sure about the 2nd one :cool2


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> The first one i agree with but not sure about the 2nd one :cool2


:cool2

Fair enough, I think Fart of Midlothian suck as well. I'm sure you agree with that aswell.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> :cool2
> 
> Fair enough, I think Fart of Midlothian suck as well. I'm sure you agree with that aswell.


I hate Hearts if that counts? :cool2

They've had a great start to the season to be fair. Beating 3 other possible title contenders for the league in 4 games is impressive. Sadly i can't see us getting promotion this year.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

SCOTLAND CAN NOT MAKE IT WITHOUT THE MOTHER COUNTRY.


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

^^Lets see.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Oxi said:


> SCOTLAND CAN NOT MAKE IT WITHOUT THE MOTHER COUNTRY.


We'll be the richest country in the world...IN THE WORLD. You'll all be bowing at our feet.


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

We'll not be the richest country in the world and the currency, defence, long-term economics and national institutions all still leave me uneasy.

I really think this vote could go either way now. Unfortunately I don't live there to cast my vote anymore but I really, really hope that everyone who does vote does it on some solid research, rather than blind nationalism/unionism.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

M-Diggedy said:


> We'll not be the richest country in the world and the currency, defence, long-term economics and national institutions all still leave me uneasy.
> 
> I really think this vote could go either way now. Unfortunately I don't live there to cast my vote anymore but I really, really hope that everyone who does vote does it on some solid research, rather than blind nationalism/unionism.


My mate lives in London so can't vote but if he did, he would vote yes.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I'd vote Florida out of the US if I could


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

Yes.

All the way.

As a member of SNP, Yes Scotland and Generation Yes, I've done my research.


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm actually very interested to see the voter turnout as well. I think it could be so far above what Scotland ever puts out for a General or Scottish election.

I do think Better Together will still edge this but they are doing their best to throw it away at this stage. It's a downside of a passion versus status quo debate but they have still not done nearly enough to cement the Union as the better option.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Australia and other countries with union jack in their flag might need change it if Scotland gets independence.:/


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

M-Diggedy said:


> We'll not be the richest country in the world and the currency, defence, long-term economics and national institutions all still leave me uneasy.
> 
> I really think this vote could go either way now. Unfortunately I don't live there to cast my vote anymore but I really, really hope that everyone who does vote does it on some solid research, rather than blind nationalism/unionism.


If currency still leaves you uneasy, you're obviously not paying attention, and although my comment about being the richest country in the world was slightly tongue-in-cheek, we do have the potential to be one of. We'll certainly be richer than the rest of the UK combined.

Defence won't be an issue as well keep our Nato membership in the result of a Yes vote. Those big nuclear weapons on the Clyde certainly won't protect us as they can and will never be used...a monumental waste of money. They're practically on my doorstep which is just one of many reasons I'm voting Yes, to get them the hell away from my family.

Let me show you some figures, this is exactly what Scotland generates per year;

£20 billion construction industry
£13 billion food and drink industry
£2.8 billion creative industry
£350 million textile industry.
£3 billion life sciences industry
£10 billion business services industry
£9 billion chemical science industry
£4.5 billion whisky industry
£10 billion tourism industry
£7 billion financial services industry
£5 billion aerospace industry

Not to mention the oil, which will actually only bring in about 20% of our revenue...but considering we have a minimum of £1.5 TRILLION in oil reserves, we're not going to run out anytime soon. Currently our budget is set by Westminster at £30 billion per year. That hardly seems fair when we are generating that much income, right? With independence, we can set our own budgets to whatever we want. We will be in control of our own finances. Another reason why you should be voting Yes if you aren't already.

The NHS will only be protected from privatisation if we are independent. ANOTHER reason to vote Yes.

We will have the ability to vote for the government we wish to be in charge and not have it negated by half the population of one city in England. Our voice will finally be heard. ANOTHER reason to vote Yes.

Need anymore?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Right now I am leaning towards voting no. The rest of my family are staunch YES supporters though.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

I'd love to see it, but it's not happening.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

The real obstacle to Scottish independence is the incompetence of Alex Salmond (or His Most Excellent Ruler For Life, King Alex I Of Scotland as he will probably end up calling himself). He's just deluded, and since the Yes campaign is pretty much an SNP project, the campaign's never really gotten its act together.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Velvet Skybox said:


> The real obstacle to Scottish independence is the incompetence of Alex Salmond (or His Most Excellent Ruler For Life, King Alex I Of Scotland as he will probably end up calling himself). He's just deluded, and since the Yes campaign is pretty much an SNP project, the campaign's never really gotten its act together.


The obstacle isn't Salmond himself, but the general voters' failure to comprehend that this is a referendum to decide whether Scotland should be independent or not...not whether Salmond should be our almighty ruler. The amount of people who I've met who have said they're voting No because they don't trust Salmond is scary. There's absolutely no guarantee that the SNP will even be the first party running things if we do go Independent.


----------



## GGGGGGGG_G_UNIT (Jul 28, 2014)

I have Scottish ancestors they came out here on a boat, I'm glad they did Australia is epic. I will always have love for the ''old country'' and im glad this thread was made I wasn't aware they were becoming an independent nation, I'll definitely keep my eyes on this celebration and will think of something fun to do on the day to celebrate


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm hoping for a yes vote so that it snowball effects to Quebec.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

The SNP could get a lot of people to vote yes if they promise to legalize cannabis :hhh2 

In all seriousness why is the UK so backwards when it comes to that matter?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Nicola SturgeonVerified account‏@NicolaSturgeon

BREAKING: @SkyNews has just reported that tomorrow's Yougov poll in Sunday Times puts #Yes narrowly ahead


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:maury


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Mainboy said:


> :maury


Oh dear! The wheels have come off. They're shitting themselves :lmao


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

It's the Mail. They'll run any story that makes Labour look bad.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Anyone voting yes, fight me!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> Anyone voting yes, fight me!


:cuss:


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I don't really know much about the issue but I can only imagine what it must be for the people of Scotland. I honestly don't see how I would be able to resist voting "Yes." But that's just my view from a standpoint of not knowing the ramifications of the vote.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Twitter tonight has been entertaining to read :lol


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Piers Morgan acting like a prick on twitter as usual it seems :lol


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

Your not going to get really butthurt and bitch on the forum for three weeks if you lose, right?


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/508637840218292224


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

I will be voting NO, I also think all 16 year olds shouldn't be able to vote.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

stevefox1200 said:


> Your not going to get really butthurt and bitch on the forum for three weeks if you lose, right?


fpalm


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

It's astonishing that thousands of men have died fighting for Scotland's independence throughout history, yet what is probably going to achieve the feat nowadays is a completely non-violent vote. Progress has been made.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

http://forums.digita...d.php?t=2007384


----------



## Iriquiz (Jul 16, 2013)

As long as scotland understands that they are on their own fine. But that means you pay for your own shit that means benefits,nhs,infrastructure,place in the world and railway.

Other than those good luck.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Iriquiz said:


> As long as scotland understands that they are on their own fine. But that means you pay for your own shit that means benefits,nhs,infrastructure,place in the world and railway.
> 
> Other than those good luck.


That's the point. We already pay for all that on a tight budget set by Westminster. The fact is, we put more money into the UK than we get back from it. If we have control of our finances, we are not limited by a government that doesn't understand the issues of the local people and are not [entirely] driven by their own greed for wealth and power. We make more than enough money to take care of ourselves and we have the resources to keep that going for years and years. There's absolutely no doubt in my mind we can prosper as an independent country.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

I read today that Scotland could be set for a new oil boom. Perhaps they go down the Scandinavian route of social democracy. 

I wonder what this means for the rest of UK?
Could the independence movement spread to other regions?


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Muerte al fascismo said:


> I read today that Scotland could be set for a new oil boom. Perhaps they go down the Scandinavian route of social democracy.
> 
> I wonder what this means for the rest of UK?
> Could the independence movement spread to other regions?


Well I know Plaid Cymru are openly pro-independent so if Scotland go independent and Plaid Cymru begin to gain support throughout all (or the majority) of the Welsh counties I would watch out for economic overtures being made between Scotland and Wales. I agree that going the Scandanavian route would be a good idea and is probably what they're likely to do.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Yeah I really doubt the Welsh could make it on their own, it'd be even worse for northern Ireland.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

Regardless of the result everyone involved with the no campaign/Better Together needs to hang their head in shame for the way they have handled this.

6 months ago a yes vote was unthinkable, now there's a good chance of it and as much as I loathe the yes campaign, the SNP and everything they stand for their constant lobbying is the main reason for that IMO.

Maybe if Better Together showed the same amount of passion we wouldn't be in this situation.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Ryan193 said:


> Regardless of the result everyone involved with the no campaign/Better Together needs to hang their head in shame for the way they have handled this.
> 
> 6 months ago a yes vote was unthinkable, now there's a good chance of it and as much as I loathe the yes campaign, the SNP and everything they stand for their constant lobbying is the main reason for that IMO.
> 
> Maybe if Better Together showed the same amount of passion we wouldn't be in this situation.


People have finally opened their eyes to the scare tactics and general BS. This whole campaign has been based on hope versus fear.


----------



## JSullivan (Aug 24, 2014)

The Ultimate Puke said:


> People have finally opened their eyes to the scare tactics and general BS. This whole campaign has been based on hope versus fear.


This.

Absolutely every anti-independence comment I see is to the effect of: "BUT IT WILL BE SO SCARY YOU GUYS - WE DONT KNOW WHAT IT WILL MEAN IN THE FUTURE. THERE IS NO CERTAINTY" - Like you can fucking see the future now?

The only thing that's guaranteed is that if Scotland stays in the UK, they will continue to be treated like England's bitches for he foreseeable future.

Get out while you can Scotland.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Fossil Fuels won't last forever. If we're to go independent we can't solely rely on the North Sea Oil.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

House Blackbeard said:


> Fossil Fuels won't last forever. If we're to go independent we can't solely rely on the North Sea Oil.


Who says we will solely rely on oil? As I said before, the North Sea oil will only generate 20% of our income. In 2012, the oil revenue was around £22 billion, and that was before the revelation of the much larger oil field. Even if we didn't have a drop of oil, we would still be a financially strong and thriving country.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Can't wait for it to happen, as it's pretty clear yes is gonna win by a large margin because a lot of people will be voting with their guts and not their brains. Then we can sit back and enjoy the show. No Schengen, no EU, no €, no currency union with the UK. That means using the pound without relying from the BoE in the next few years and introducing a whole new currency in the long run. Both are gonna be a disaster (just think about repaying your share of national debt, valued in £, with a devalueted currency).

Nothing makes me laugh my ass off more than Scots that think they're the UK equivalent of Catalonia, Bavaria or Northern Italy. If they actually received some kind of education and not the bullshit and cooked figures for Salmond, and if they actually had some basics in economics, they'd beg Cameron to actually stop the referendum. The only reason Scotland still exists is thanks to the BoE. When Brown had to bail the fuck out of the bloody banks, over 70% of the rescue packages went to Scottish banks. Between 2008 and 2009 RBS alone got 50% of the money, money that are still paid by English, Welsh and Northern Irish tax payers.

In 2008 RBS alone put UK on his its knees. Their braveheart banking almost destroyed one of the financially strongest countries on the planet. They managed to get it out just because of the BoE, which is universally renowned for never defaulting in its history. Think about that when you go to vote: if you guys are hit by another financial crisis (that would be like rubbing salt into the wound, as the Scottish banking system would be by far the weakest in the West for many reasons), there's not gonna be an ECB or BoE bailing you out. Just a Scottish Central Bank printing notes after notes after notes after notes. Untill you end up like Zimbawe and will be forced to pay people with oil as the paper the money is printed on is worth more than the actual money.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Λ Dandy Λ;39393729 said:


> Can't wait for it to happen, as it's pretty clear yes is gonna win by a large margin because a lot of people will be voting with their guts and not their brains. Then we can sit back and enjoy the show. No Schengen, no EU, no €, no currency union with the UK. That means using the pound without relying from the BoE in the next few years and introducing a whole new currency in the long run. Both are gonna be a disaster (just think about repaying your share of national debt, valued in £, with a devalueted currency).
> 
> Nothing makes me laugh my ass off more than Scots that think they're the UK equivalent of Catalonia, Bavaria or Northern Italy. If they actually received some kind of education and not the bullshit and cooked figures for Salmond, and if they actually had some basics in economics, they'd beg Cameron to actually stop the referendum. The only reason Scotland still exists is thanks to the BoE. When Brown had to bail the fuck out of the bloody banks, over 70% of the rescue packages went to Scottish banks. Between 2008 and 2009 RBS alone got 50% of the money, money that are still paid by English, Welsh and Northern Irish tax payers.
> 
> In 2008 RBS alone put UK on his its knees. Their braveheart banking almost destroyed one of the financially strongest countries on the planet. They managed to get it out just because of the BoE, which is universally renowned for never defaulting in its history. Think about that when you go to vote: if you guys are hit by another financial crisis (that would be like rubbing salt into the wound, as the Scottish banking system would be by far the weakest in the West for many reasons), there's not gonna be an ECB or BoE bailing you out. Just a Scottish Central Bank printing notes after notes after notes after notes. Untill you end up like Zimbawe and will be forced to pay people with oil as the paper the money is printed on is worth more than the actual money.


If there is no currency union, we don't need to pay off any debt, which is the worst thing that could happen for Scotland AND the rest of the UK. I 100% guarantee you, there WILL be a currency union, no matter how much the No campaign say there won't be, it's a scare tactic. They are not THAT stubborn.

Yeah, I stopped reading at "braveheart". It wasn't funny 8 months ago and it's still not funny now.


----------



## Damage Case (Sep 21, 2006)

If any of you are on Twitter, I highly recommend http://www.twitter.com/AngrySalmond. One of the funniest things I've ever read. The photos alone are hilarious! :lol


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

The Ultimate Puke said:


> If there is no currency union, we don't need to pay off any debt, which is the worst thing that could happen for Scotland AND the rest of the UK. I 100% guarantee you, there WILL be a currency union, no matter how much the No campaign say there won't be, it's a scare tactic. They are not THAT stubborn.
> 
> Y*eah, I stopped reading at "braveheart". It wasn't funny 8 months ago and it's still not funny now.*


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Mainboy said:


> :maury


Miliband is an atrocious human being who needs to be kicked up the arse by everyone english:dance


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> Miliband is an atrocious human being who needs to be kicked up the arse by everyone english:dance


Tbf if Scotland goes independent that's probably something that has to happen anyway (given Scotland and England would legitimately be 2 different countries) so I don't think it's malicious.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

The Ultimate Puke said:


> If there is no currency union, we don't need to pay off any debt, which is the worst thing that could happen for Scotland AND the rest of the UK. I 100% guarantee you, there WILL be a currency union, no matter how much the No campaign say there won't be, it's a scare tactic. They are not THAT stubborn.
> 
> Yeah, I stopped reading at "braveheart". It wasn't funny 8 months ago and it's still not funny now.


:lmao it's not about what you think, it's about reality. At the moment, all the Westminster parties are saying no to currency union and so the BoE. There are also a lot of constitutional problems on matter, like the concept of sovereignty that doesn't allow UK to do something like that.

No wonder Salmon talked about having a new currency which is tied to the pound like Hong Kong in his last debate. Yeah good look with that :maury


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

http://www.youtubedoubler.com/?vide...e.com/watch?v=2TwLOOFvzS4&start2=&authorName=


----------



## mr21gf (Apr 12, 2013)

I would vote "yes" but its really unfair that they get to vote when we have an election, the point of being independent is you aren't part of the UK, why should they get priorities when they are now no different to any other independent country.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

mr21gf said:


> I would vote "yes" but its really unfair that they get to vote when we have an election, the point of being independent is you aren't part of the UK, why should they get priorities when they are now no different to any other independent country.


Wait, what?


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

mr21gf said:


> I would vote "yes" but its really unfair that they get to vote when we have an election, the point of being independent is you aren't part of the UK, why should they get priorities when they are now no different to any other independent country.


I'd rather be concerned about the pound dropping -20/25% towards the USD/EU rather than UK election tbh.

Daily Record last poll is 53 no 45 yes.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

If Scottish people get a vote in the election, despite their newfound independence, I guarantee you they'll all vote BNP just as a "parting gift"...


----------



## GH16 (Jul 19, 2011)

Λ Dandy Λ;39454513 said:


> I'd rather be concerned about the pound dropping -20/25% towards the USD/EU rather than UK election tbh.
> 
> Daily Record last poll is 53 no 45 yes.


That was with Survation. The Daily Record online opinion poll has 75% Yes.



Velvet Skybox said:


> If Scottish people get a vote in the election, despite their newfound independence, I guarantee you they'll all vote BNP just as a "parting gift"...


I imagine we wouldn't be allowed to vote in the 2015 elections if we vote Yes. I don't think it would be fair for us to vote on something that will only affect us for 7 months if we go independent in March 2016.


----------



## GH16 (Jul 19, 2011)

Thing that annoys me about some people voting No is the 'I don't like Alex Salmond or SNP, so I'm voting No'. It's not a vote for him or his party. It's a straight question, Do you want Scotland to go on its own 2 feet and become independent or do you want to remain as part of a Union? If it's yes , come 2016 we can vote SNP out and out in however we want.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

GH16 said:


> Thing that annoys me about some people voting No is the 'I don't like Alex Salmond or SNP, so I'm voting No'. It's not a vote for him or his party. It's a straight question, Do you want Scotland to go on its own 2 feet and become independent or do you want to remain as part of a Union? If it's yes , come 2016 we can vote SNP out and out in however we want.


Agreed mate. I know a lot of people who are voting no and a lot of people are voting yes. The next 8 days are going to be hard


----------



## mr21gf (Apr 12, 2013)

Λ Dandy Λ;39454513 said:


> I'd rather be concerned about the pound dropping -20/25% towards the USD/EU rather than UK election tbh.
> 
> Daily Record last poll is 53 no 45 yes.


Yeah, good point actually...


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

The people intending to vote yes just because they don't like the current government... 

fpalmfpalmfpalm

Permanent solution to a temporary problem. You may as well cure a broken leg by chopping it the fuck off.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-29151798

:HA


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

QWERTYOP said:


> The people intending to vote yes just because they don't like the current government...
> 
> fpalmfpalmfpalm
> 
> Permanent solution to a temporary problem. You may as well cure a broken leg by chopping it the fuck off.


Government isn't a leg, government is what breaks your leg, hands you a crutch, and says "See? Without government you wouldn't be able to walk".


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

Is it possible for the South to secede from the USA?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Λ Dandy Λ;39465425 said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-29151798
> 
> :HA


:maury:lel


----------



## GH16 (Jul 19, 2011)

YouGov poll had 51-49 in favour of Yes.

Survation poll had 53-47 in favour of No.

Difficult to call, but seeing as that YouGov poll was the first and so far only poll to put Yes ahead, then a No vote must be favourite for a week today. Ideally if the Yes vote got into the high 40s%, then we would have another referendum 10-15 years from now and see where we are then. Only problem is that only the SNP or Greens would put this in their mandate in the Scottish Elections.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

GH16 said:


> YouGov poll had 51-49 in favour of Yes.
> 
> Survation poll had 53-47 in favour of No.
> 
> Difficult to call, but seeing as that YouGov poll was the first and so far only poll to put Yes ahead, then a No vote must be favourite for a week today. Ideally if the Yes vote got into the high 40s%, then we would have another referendum 10-15 years from now and see where we are then. Only problem is that only the SNP or Greens would put this in their mandate in the Scottish Elections.


Just seen those "polls" use a sample of barely 1,000 Scots :maury

I think this is gonna follow the same pattern of the AV referendum.


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

Gonna be close but no will still edge it I think. If the campaign was a month longer, then I wouldn't doubt a yes victory for a second.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

The BBC are so fucking bias it's pathetic.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I got a kick out of seeing Cameron in panic mode yesterday. " effing Tories" simmer down Malcolm Tucker :lol


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Mainboy said:


> The BBC are so fucking bias it's pathetic.


Scottish Sun will swing it back in Yes favour

Edit: :lmao, i lost it when he started singing


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

So apparently we won't be getting the BBC if we go independent.

http://variety.com/2014/tv/news/scotland-independence-what-happens-to-the-bbc-1201302708/

hil


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Regardless of the end result I hope for two things: firstly that Scotland get more devolution (whether it's complete independence or just short as a desperation deal from Westminster) and secondly that it gives all parties (especially Labour who should really begin to buck up their ideas and realise what the Labour Party used to stand for) a kick up the arse to say "this is what will happen if you keep leading us down this road".


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

http://t.co/aHUPA0oWIv BBC can fuck off if this is true.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

House Blackbeard said:


> So apparently we won't be getting the BBC if we go independent.
> 
> http://variety.com/2014/tv/news/scotland-independence-what-happens-to-the-bbc-1201302708/
> 
> hil


:nowords

So no more Eastenders it seems?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Muerte al fascismo said:


> I read today that Scotland could be set for a new oil boom. Perhaps they go down the Scandinavian route of social democracy.
> 
> I wonder what this means for the rest of UK?
> Could the independence movement spread to other regions?


The unaffiliated spokes of the "independence movement" are indeed spread about the globe and in Europe particularly seem especially dynamic as we approach autumn. Marine Le Pen's National Front in France and Nigel Farage's UK Independence Party in Britain both command ever-growing swaths of their respective nations' electorates. A swelling gulf between the powerful but aloof managerial state directors such as Jean Monnet and Robert Schuman of the European Union and the populist partisans of at least nominally specific societal organisms of distinct civilizations. Naturally, Oswald Spengler used his "Civilization" as way of portraying the ailing and incurable condition of a cultural organism. 

A spirit of disunion, of secession, has taken hold, and it's been a continuation of events stemming from the breakup of the Soviet Union over twenty years ago. Out of the Soviet Union arose Russia, Belarus, Ukraine, Lithuania, Latvia, Estonia and Moldova (in Europe); Armenia, Azerbaijan and Georgia (in the Caucuses); Tajikistan, Turkmenistan, Uzbekistan, Kazakhstan and Kyrgyzstan (in Central Asia). Obviously, Yugoslavia dissolved in more brutal fashion, but soon became Bosnia, Croatia, Slovenia, Montenegro, Macedonia and Kosovo. 

Elsewhere the Slovaks seceded from Czechoslovakia. 

Catalonia desires freedom from Spain; the Milanese and Venetians both see themselves as disparate yet mutually unique peoples apart from Sicilians, Neapolitans and Romans. Flanders with its dominantly Dutch-speaking populace wishes to break away from French-speaking Wallonia in Belgium. 

Scotland is hardly an isolated case. 

Alfred Loyd Tennyson's "Parliament of man" inspired a rampant fever among a host of intellectuals but both that and his "Federation of the world" have not taken hold in the subsequent generations of peoples who desire a more autonomous order within their own provincial sphere. As Clemens von Metternich observed, "It is useless to close the gates against ideas; they overleap them." 

Should be interesting to see what the fallout is from the referendum.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

This is pretty close with just a week to go. I'm gonna say 52-48 in favour of No. Every vote counts.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...price-independence-higher-costs-checkout.html

:maury:ti:lel


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rHmLb-RIbrM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=enrdDaf3uss


If it's a yes vote, i really hope we tell the BBC to fuck off and shove their biased opinions where the sun don't shine


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

Mainboy said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rHmLb-RIbrM
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=enrdDaf3uss
> 
> ...


Shocking stuff, Nick Robinson is a fud of the highest order.

But I suppose we all knew from the start that the biggest challenge the Yes campaign would face was the corrupt British media. Hopefully people will see past their bullshit and won't be bullied into a no vote out of pure fear.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

BBC. Doctor Who is cool, though.


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

An SBC would be easy enough to set up. Difficult to produce a huge amount of content if you go on a proportionate budget. They woul dhave to hope to sell off some shows (including to the BBC) in order to free up enough budget to buy content from down south. 

I'm still leaning on the side of no, but I have to admit that the BBC's coverage (or what I can see from here) has not been brilliant. The Guardian have been equally guilty of a unionist agenda, but we have a free press so that is their prerogative. I guess it really depends how much research people have done for themselves.


----------



## Damage Case (Sep 21, 2006)

Cliffy Byro said:


> Scottish Sun will swing it back in Yes favour
> 
> Edit: :lmao, i lost it when he started singing


:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## mr21gf (Apr 12, 2013)

Mainboy said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...price-independence-higher-costs-checkout.html
> 
> :maury:ti:lel


So apparently a slight increase in price will get people in Scotland to vote "no". If I lived in Scotland I would vote "yes" just to see the reactions of Asda and the BBC...


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Λ Dandy Λ;39467193 said:


> Just seen those "polls" use a sample of barely 1,000 Scots :maury
> 
> I think this is gonna follow the same pattern of the AV referendum.


http://www.pollingreport.com/ncpp.htm

There's a reason most polls uh poll around 1,000 people. It's enough to be reliable if the rest of the methodology of the poll is sound. 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...ed-of-day-of-reckoning-if-Scots-vote-Yes.html

I really hope this story isn't true, the hubris of the men behind the independence campaign thinking they can flip off anyone and everyone they feel like and make threats left and right and not ruin Scotland's economy if they win is the height of angry teenager delusion.


----------



## GH16 (Jul 19, 2011)

Mainboy said:


>


North Lanarkshire :cool2

I knew my fellow people were decent at heart.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

GH16 said:


> North Lanarkshire :cool2
> 
> I knew my fellow people were decent at heart.


I'm surprised at MIdlothian to be honest (i live here). :mark:


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Vote no.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

All these huns voting no need a good petrol bomb, old school Belfast style :cool2

Rangers, Thatcher, Paisley and the Union all gone in the space of a few years. What a beautiful time to be alive.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

Hahaha this isn't 1974 where there are only 3 channels, of course you'll still have BBC. It comes with Sky, Virgin Media and Freeview automatically.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Murph said:


> *All these huns voting no need a good petrol bomb, old school Belfast style *:cool2
> 
> Rangers, Thatcher, Paisley and the Union all gone in the space of a few years. What a beautiful time to be alive.


I'm going to guess this is what got him banned. Shame because in all honesty, the sentiments about Rangers, Thatcher, the Union I agree with. Can't say much about Paisley as I don't know much about him, but my Mum was not a fan and has made that very clear  I can see why you'd get your account suspended for saying what I've bolded though. Even in jest it doesn't seem right.


----------



## RyanZIGGLER (Aug 24, 2014)

Anyone seen the videos of Yes voters on Buchanan Street? Imagine what it will be like IF we get independence, will defos head up to Glasgow on the Saturday if it happens.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Tim Johns ‏@timoncheese 1m

This Sunday Telegraph article seems to suggest a new ICM poll shows 8% lead for YES. Unconfirmed though http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...pens-nothing-will-ever-be-the-same-again.html … #indyref:mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

RyanZIGGLER said:


> Anyone seen the videos of Yes voters on Buchanan Street? Imagine what it will be like IF we get independence, will defos head up to Glasgow on the Saturday if it happens.


Saw pics on twitter mate. I'll be away to Dumfries next saturday for the football.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

There's no way I'm getting any sleep on Thursday, I'll be getting a cargo in and sitting glued to the telly all night!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Lennon said:


> There's no way I'm getting any sleep on Thursday, I'll be getting a cargo in and sitting glued to the telly all night!


I'm always upto 2 anyway mate.


Will be staying up for this. The thought of waking up to a no vote will make me cry .


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

I'll be getting drunk regardless. The result will just determine whether I'm a celebrating, happy, dancing drunk...or a suicidal mess.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Mainboy said:


> Saw pics on twitter mate. I'll be away to Dumfries next saturday for the football.


Will you, aye?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Waffelz said:


> Will you, aye?


Aye mate,

See Utd drew 2-2 with Hamilton the day :cool2


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Missed it due to work. Turning into an armchair fan. Only been to one home game


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Waffelz said:


> Missed it due to work. Turning into an armchair fan. Only been to one home game


Part-timer 


I know i shouldn't laugh at someone but







:lel


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

That's fucking horrendous man :lmao

Look at the nick of that thing 2nd from the left as well. Mutants!


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

If Scotland goes the independence route prepare for harder times cause u'll have to change currency and other shit that will hardly benefit y'all. Not to mention the fact the country will most likely be considered out of EU.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Disgusting


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

Any potential economic risks (which have been debunked numerous times anyway) should be a distant second on the priority list behind the chance for us take care of the poor and vulnerable in our society, rather than sit back and watch them be bullied and harrassed (sadly in many cases to the point of illness and suicide) by a corrupt, bullying, self-serving, ruthless elite.

Hope is a much more valuable currency than any pound, euro or dollar.

As for that Sunday Telegraph article, that really is the lowest of the low. Scottish soldiers have lost their lives BECAUSE of the UK, after being dragged into illegal wars and sent out to do the British government's dirty work.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

WWCturbo said:


> If Scotland goes the independence route prepare for harder times cause u'll have to change currency


No we won't.



> and other shit that will hardly benefit y'all.


Expand on that please.



> Not to mention the fact the country will most likely be considered out of EU.


No we won't.


----------



## RyanZIGGLER (Aug 24, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> I'm always upto 2 anyway mate.
> 
> 
> Will be staying up for this. The thought of waking up to a no vote will make me cry .


I could have done with a trip to Easter Road this year, shame I'll have to put up with Ayr & Stranraer though 

[Morton fan btw]


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

Can't wait for the outcome to be announced on Friday, its supposably meant to be announced sometime inbetween lunch time/dinner so I'll be heading up to Glasgow about lunch for the party


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

RyanZIGGLER said:


> I could have done with a trip to Easter Road this year, shame I'll have to put up with Ayr & Stranraer though
> 
> [Morton fan btw]


Well there's next season if you's come up


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

jackbhoy said:


> Can't wait for the outcome to be announced on Friday, its supposably meant to be announced sometime inbetween lunch time/dinner so I'll be heading up to Glasgow about lunch for the party


Read somewhere it was to be announced breakfast time. When it's confirmed i'll be off to my bed as i will be staying up to watch the results come in.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

What do they plan on doing with the immigration problem Scotland has if Scotland wins the yes vote in a few days.


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

Mainboy said:


> Read somewhere it was to be announced breakfast time. When it's confirmed i'll be off to my bed as i will be staying up to watch the results come in.


friends dad works in the office at the police station and says it should be around lunch time cause police will be walking about then, take that with a pinch of salt though


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

jackbhoy said:


> friends dad works in the office at the police station and says it should be around lunch time cause police will be walking about then, take that with a pinch of salt though


i'm gonna be tired when the results comes through


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

So what are the poll saying right now?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Λ Dandy Λ;39575249 said:


> So what are the poll saying right now?


4 new polls over the weekend, 3 came out with no votes by 1-6 points. The other had 54/46 in favour of yes. Polls are all over the place at this point with "too close to call" the general verdict. 

Calling 53/47 No on the day.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

You guys are making my passport more complicated

I already got more stamps than a first grade teacher


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

RyanZIGGLER said:


> I could have done with a trip to Easter Road this year, shame I'll have to put up with Ayr & Stranraer though
> 
> [Morton fan btw]


You bastards almost cost Dundee promotion dammit!! 

Thankfully now 2 divisions seperate us.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> You bastards almost cost Dundee promotion dammit!!
> 
> Thankfully now 2 divisions seperate us.


A Dundee fan on here?

Love you guys xx


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Concert tonight in Edinburgh.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Mainboy said:


> Concert tonight in Edinburgh.


Well yeah I kinda expect plenty of Scottish flags to be waving about in a show that's titled "A Night For Scotland" that's being held in capital city of Scotland


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

danny_boy said:


> Well yeah I kinda expect plenty of Scottish flags to be waving about in a show that's titled "A Night For Scotland" that's being held in capital city of Scotland


It is a great pic though :mark:


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> A Dundee fan on here?
> 
> Love you guys xx


Haha, I love you hibees and it saddens me to see you in your current position. Trust me, being a big team in the 2nd tier ain't fun. If you lot stay down and fearts & zombies go up, it will get really boring, I'm a dundee fan, I know how it feels. 

Hoping you lot get Griffiths back. I love the thumb!!! 


Also, having heard some really convincing arguments, I think I may vote yes now.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> Haha, I love you hibees and it saddens me to see you in your current position. Trust me, being a big team in the 2nd tier ain't fun. If you lot stay down and fearts & zombies go up, it will get really boring, I'm a dundee fan, I know how it feels.
> 
> Hoping you lot get Griffiths back. I love the thumb!!!
> 
> ...


We won't go up this season mate . Will be back in 2 years time. 



Buzzing now your voting yes. A Dundee fan and Yes voter :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> We won't go up this season mate . Will be back in 2 years time.
> 
> 
> 
> Buzzing now your voting yes. A Dundee fan and Yes voter :mark::mark::mark:


I think you are my official best pal on this forum haha! 

We both know the pain of not winning a scottish cup in over 100 fucking years!!! Aswell as watching our stuck up prick rivals winning trophies.

You might manage to sneak promotion via the playoff if the zombies go bust but the SPFL will do everything to make sure they get up. 

Anyway back to topic, buzzing for the referendum!!! Come on, let's take this chance scotland. Vote yes!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> I think you are my official best pal on this forum haha!
> 
> We both know the pain of not winning a scottish cup in over 100 fucking years!!! Aswell as watching our stuck up prick rivals winning trophies.
> 
> ...


Aww friend :mark:

Can't see us going up mate but would love to be proved wrong.


Back on topic. I cannot wait for Thursday night and Friday. The feeling on Friday night knowing Scotland will be an independent country or still part of the UK will be emotional for sure. In my heart i believe it will be a yes vote but in my head i'm thinking it will be a no vote. 


I've got the dentist on Thursday morning mate (getting an injection into my gum) will be painful but the pain will be better in a day knowing Scotland is an independent country. 


i'm staying up on Thursday to watch the results come through. I really cannot wait. Generations have fought for independence and we might be a independent country by Friday tea time.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

Mainboy said:


> Aww friend :mark:
> 
> Can't see us going up mate but would love to be proved wrong.
> 
> ...


It's only a referendum. We won't be independent on Friday, regardless of the outcome.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> It's only a referendum. We won't be independent on Friday, regardless of the outcome.


Hearing if we do get independence, it will happen in March 2016. Anyone know why it takes that long?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> Hearing if we do get independence, it will happen in March 2016. Anyone know why it takes that long?


To sorth everything out mate?



I did carried away by my post earlier.


----------



## Liga Dino (Sep 16, 2014)

If Scotland votes yes on Friday, I will celebrate this real hard. Go Scotland.:homer6


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Regardless of the outcome we'll be fucked anyway. It's a lose/lose situation.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> To sorth everything out mate?
> 
> 
> 
> I did carried away by my post earlier.


I'm guessing so, pity it will take so long  

Still, if we do get independence, I want Salmond out, he isn't the right man! IMO.


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

The Ultimate Puke said:


> No we won't.



Ummm... yeah u will. Do u expect UK to let you keep their currency? Don't be naive...


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

WWCturbo said:


> Ummm... yeah u will. Do u expect UK to let you keep their currency? Don't be naive...


The banks announced yesterday that Scotland can keep the pound.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

jackbhoy said:


> The banks announced yesterday that Scotland can keep the pound.


...without having a word on monetary policy. Sounds like a great idea m8.


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

Λ Dandy Λ;39661665 said:


> ...without having a word on monetary policy. Sounds like a great idea m8.


Thanks I came up with it myself m8


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

jackbhoy said:


> The banks announced yesterday that Scotland can keep the pound.


I wouldn't mind a new name, maybe dollars? Let's spice things up a little.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

Regardless of the outcome, I hope the working people of Scotland don't forget how the Labour party has sold them down the river. Those cowards should be hanging their heads in shame.


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

My official prediction is No 52-48 Yes. I've personally been on the no side for the majority of the campaign but I'm starting to second guess it now. I think independence would be great but the yes camp have no done nearly enough to allay my fears.

Not that I get a vote anyway...


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

The next 48 hours are gonna be tough to get through. Couldn't sleep last night because this is all i can think about.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

WWCturbo said:


> Ummm... yeah u will. Do u expect UK to let you keep their currency? Don't be naive...


No country can be stopped from using whichever currency they wish. The only issue is whether there will be a currency union or not. Westminster aren't stubborn, they'll do what is best for them and a currency union is what's best for everyone.


----------



## RyanZIGGLER (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm going to be a nervous wreck this time tomorrow, I reckon 51-49 YES, leading to glorious scenes across the whole of Scotland!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

I really cannot wait for tomorrow night now. 

My dad and me are both voting yes, my brother and sister who were both no voters will be voting yes too and hopefully my mum will be voting yes too. 



I would take a Yes vote over Hibs winning the Scottish Cup anyday.


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

The outcome of the vote should be announced between 2 and 7 in the morning on Friday. Will be amazing to be waking up to a Yes vote winner.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

Biggest day in the history of Scotland tomorrow. 

Nervous doesn't come close to describing how I feel.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Will be voting yes for many, many reasons. That said, can't wait for it to be over so all my mates stop arguing and all the faux political geniuses crawl back under their hole

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

I really believe it will be a yes vote.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2tEXdm9eQM#t=25 :lol

If it is a yes vote i really can't wait to see her reaction.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

It should be a NO VOTE!

Scotland is a B+ Country that can't handle it's own affairs. They won't last a year without the UK. Staying united is just best for business.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> It should be a NO VOTE!
> 
> Scotland is a B+ Country that can't handle it's own affairs. They won't last a year without the UK. Staying united is just best for business.


Pahahahaha! 

You do know that we have a bigger income revenue than the English while our spending is half of which they spend on nuclear weapons and fighting wars that aren't ours to fight? That's why they want us to stay so badly cause England would be worse of without us while we would be much better off.

Your whole comment is uneducated and ludicrous. Please don't speak on matters you don't understand sir.


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

Vote yes, my brothers.

We can do this. We can make the vital change that is needed.

All by ticking a box.


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

Literally been voting no for the majority of the campaign until about a week ago. The no campaign has been so negatively unconvincing.


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

Velvet onion said:


> Literally been voting no for the majority of the campaign until about a week ago. The no campaign has been so negatively unconvincing.


I actually think both campaigns have been shoddy at best, and self-harming at worst. I agree though, the no campaign really has done their best to throw the union away which has made the yes campaign seem quite appealing, despite not having nearly enough answers to allow the country to move forward with any certainty.


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

M-Diggedy said:


> I actually think both campaigns have been shoddy at best, and self-harming at worst. I agree though, the no campaign really has done their best to throw the union away which has made the yes campaign seem quite appealing, despite not having nearly enough answers to allow the country to move forward with any certainty.


Actually the answers from the Yes campaign are all there, just the No campaign choose to be deaf and not listen. 

I think above all else, the man Cameron who agreed for this referendum to take place has just kinda appeared out the blue last week and gave a weak Oscar performance attempt at pretending to care for Scotland's people rather than the money they'll lose WHEN we go.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

FREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM.

They need mel gibson over there ASAP to get people to vote yes.


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

Molfino said:


> Actually the answers from the Yes campaign are all there, just the No campaign choose to be deaf and not listen.
> 
> I think above all else, the man Cameron who agreed for this referendum to take place has just kinda appeared out the blue last week and gave a weak Oscar performance attempt at pretending to care for Scotland's people rather than the money they'll lose WHEN we go.



The answers are not all there. It is speculation, conjecture and hopefulness. All welcome in a political debate, obviously, but they should not be the foundation for a new sovereign state. 

I think Cameron has finally realised he is absolutely toxic as a person and a politician. Gordon Brown is doing a decent job at bringing some logic into the debate, but David Cameron has the potential to push Scotland away single-handedly.


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

M-Diggedy said:


> The answers are not all there. It is speculation, conjecture and hopefulness. All welcome in a political debate, obviously, but they should not be the foundation for a new sovereign state.
> 
> I think Cameron has finally realised he is absolutely toxic as a person and a politician. Gordon Brown is doing a decent job at bringing some logic into the debate, but David Cameron has the potential to push Scotland away single-handedly.


Whats not been answered? The biggest point people seem to bring up is the currency uncertainty, but it's been answered we're keeping the pound regardless of a currency union (Which England would be shooting themselves in the foot not to grant anyway)


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

Molfino said:


> Whats not been answered? The biggest point people seem to bring up is the currency uncertainty, but it's been answered we're keeping the pound regardless of a currency union (Which England would be shooting themselves in the foot not to grant anyway)



EU
NATO
How much oil is there (too many conflicting reports on each side)
How long will it last
What is the long-term economic plan
Credit ratings etc etc

Yes, most issues have been addressed but everything that surrounds the answers is rhetoric. The thing that has been answered (keeping the pound) still has uncertainty from top to bottom. Who or what is going to be our lender of last resort if we pin ourselves to the pound unilaterally? 

I'm not anti-independence by any means, but there should have been a lot more groundwork done to deliver more certainties to the public.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

A blind pensioner was yesterday punched in the face for supporting a No vote as Scottish nationalists mounted a last-minute bullying campaign to intimidate people into voting for independence.
Thousands of police will today man polling stations as the separatists are expected to use menacing tactics to persuade people to break up the Union.
Last night it emerged the BBC had hired security guards to protect staff because of concerns that police may not be able to cope after the Corporation was targeted over alleged ‘bias’ last weekend.

Sadly nothing new here and this sums up the aggressive, bullying and intimidation the yes campaign has been using.

Vote NO.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## Damage Case (Sep 21, 2006)

Vote Yes! Yes! Yes! :bryan


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Come on Scotland, vote no. You can't leave us alone with Wales!!! Yeah, we have Northern Island, but they have all that water separating them from Wales. WE'RE FECKING STUCK WITH THEM.

In fact, vote yes on the condition that you get Wales? We'll pay for the P&P .


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm going to miss chuckling whenever I hear people calling the campaign for "NO" negative, always got a little kick out of that.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Ryan193 said:


> A blind pensioner was yesterday punched in the face for supporting a No vote as Scottish nationalists mounted a last-minute bullying campaign to intimidate people into voting for independence.
> Thousands of police will today man polling stations as the separatists are expected to use menacing tactics to persuade people to break up the Union.
> Last night it emerged the BBC had hired security guards to protect staff because of concerns that police may not be able to cope after the Corporation was targeted over alleged ‘bias’ last weekend.
> 
> ...


A pregnant woman kicked in the stomach by a No campaigner.
A Yes shop in Glasgow set on fire.
A man was stabbed in the face yesterday for wearing a Yes badge.
Yes campaigners in their late 50's attacked in Edinburgh by a mob of No supporters.

Shall I go on? Don't be fucking stupid, there are idiots on both sides. If you're basing your vote, about the future of Scotland, on a few attacks by a bunch of thugs, you're a complete moron.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

So, can we officially change the name of the United Kingdom to the Divided Kingdom if the Scotts gain their independence? 

(lame, I know, but sometimes a guy can't resist being lame)


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Curry said:


> I'm going to miss chuckling whenever I hear people calling the campaign for "NO" negative, always got a little kick out of that.


Yeah, I wonder where people got that idea from...


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

The Ultimate Puke said:


>


Andy Murray - a multimillionaire who lives in Surrey. Probably not even able to vote.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Reaper said:


> So, can we officially change the name of the United Kingdom to the Divided Kingdom if the Scotts gain their independence?
> 
> (lame, I know, but sometimes a guy can't resist being lame)


Nah, you can call it Greater Britain :brodgers


----------



## Damage Case (Sep 21, 2006)

The Ultimate Puke said:


> A pregnant woman kicked in the stomach by a No campaigner.
> A Yes shop in Glasgow set on fire.
> A man was stabbed in the face yesterday for wearing a Yes badge.
> Yes campaigners in their late 50's attacked in Edinburgh by a mob of No supporters.
> ...


Agreed, there are cunts all across Scotland that'll get violent and stupid over anything. There will no doubt be violence in the streets on Friday. It's just how we roll.


----------



## Damage Case (Sep 21, 2006)

haribo said:


> Nah, you can call it Greater Britain :brodgers


Only a country as arrogant as England would actually put the word "Great" in their name.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Damage Case said:


> Agreed, there are cunts all across Scotland that'll get violent and stupid over anything. There will no doubt be violence in the streets on Friday. It's just how we roll.


As far as campaigns for independence go, this has been peaceful as all hell. Some violence is inevitable but it's generally been pretty good.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Damage Case said:


> Only a country as arrogant as England would actually put the word "Great" in their name.


They were great at one point there's no denying that. But holding on to the title is now like a child holding on to their pacifier well into old age.


----------



## Damage Case (Sep 21, 2006)

Reaper said:


> They were great at one point there's no denying that. But holding on to the title is now like a child holding on to their pacifier well into old age.


Maybe - but I guess that depends on your opinion of the British Empire - and I expect as an American you probably aren't a fan.


----------



## Harvey Price's Boner (Apr 16, 2011)

Let's fuckin do this and show we actually have some balls and intellect. YES.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Voting tonight. I'm in pain after having my wisdom tooth this morning but all i can think about is tonight.


I'm never been more buzzing in my life right now. Come on Scotland vote yes.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Reaper said:


> So, can we officially change the name of the United Kingdom to the Divided Kingdom if the Scotts gain their independence?
> 
> (lame, I know, but sometimes a guy can't resist being lame)


Only if America could be called 'Unorganised Collection of States'.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Damage Case said:


> Maybe - but I guess that depends on your opinion of the British Empire - and I expect as an American you probably aren't a fan.


I'm Canadian/Pakistani/American ... All three countries a remnant of Britain's imperialist past .. and yet, I won't' deny their past glory. However, holding on to that past glory is the only thing I'm meh about. As far as Pakistan is concerned, we wouldn't have either the country, or most of the infrastructure we have today without the Brits (and then the Americans), so there's no way I'm going to claim that the British Empire was bad for India. They took what they could, but also helped develop at the same time. I really believe that at least in the sub-continent, the Brits did good. 



Oxi said:


> Only if America could be called 'Unorganised Collection of States'.


:lol I would call it "Unhappy States of America" especially considering that every few years Texas and a few others want to become their own countries. It's also an unhappy union that could eventually see similar referendums in a couple of decades. Who knows.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Well I did my part and voted this morning. I just hope the outcome benefits the country.


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

Voted yes.

Let's fucking do this Scotland.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Polling station in Falkirk has closed already after a 100% turnout. No matter which way it goes, that is a massive success for politics in general. This referendum has woken a sleeping giant. Let's just hope it continues.


----------



## mr21gf (Apr 12, 2013)

Don't worry Scotland, I will still respect you if you go independent...


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm shitting myself now. The next 15 hours are gonna be the toughest hours of my life.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Mainboy said:


> I'm shitting myself now. The next 15 hours are gonna be the toughest hours of my life.


Stay positive mate!


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

Goodbye Scotland you will end up like a failed socialist Latin American state with Fishman and Fishwoman in charge and will beg to come back into the union

we knew you hated us but Salmond has divided us all more than anyone so as much as turning the English vs Scots - he has also turned Scots vs Scots for his own gain 

Cheerio 

_English and proud _


----------



## Lil Mark (Jan 14, 2014)

America, Canada, India, Africa, the British Empire use to kick ass. Can't you at least let them have Scotland? I've seen cars in America bigger than the British Isles.

I kid. I hope you get your Independence. I would love for my state to say "Fuck off 'merica" and become a country. I don't understand the political and economical ramifications for separating from England, but I hope all goes well. I have ancestors from all over Europe so it's hard to play favorites between countries.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

The Ultimate Puke said:


> Stay positive mate!


Mate i'm trying to!. I've still to vote. Will be voting yes tonight.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Stadhart said:


> Goodbye Scotland you will end up like a failed socialist Latin American state with Fishman and Fishwoman in charge and will beg to come back into the union
> 
> we knew you hated us but Salmond has divided us all more than anyone so as much as turning the English vs Scots - he has also turned Scots vs Scots for his own gain
> 
> ...


:maury:ti:duck


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

Lil Mark said:


> America, Canada, India, Africa, the British Empire use to kick ass. Can't you at least let them have Scotland? I've seen cars in America bigger than the British Isles.
> 
> I kid. I hope you get your Independence. I would love for my state to say "Fuck off 'merica" and become a country. I don't understand the political and economical ramifications for separating from England, but I hope all goes well. I have ancestors from all over Europe so it's hard to play favorites between countries.


the Scots have been brainwashed to believe the "evil" Tories and English hold them back when it is English taxpayer money that keeps them going....free tuition fees, free prescription fees amongst loads else but they hate us because they are too dumb to look behind the shit they are fed by poisonous politicians that are like the pigs in Animal Farm

fuck off Scotland


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

Mainboy said:


> :maury:ti:duck


fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm

no arguments but gifs....


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Stadhart said:


> fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm
> 
> no arguments but gifs....


Sorry


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

Mainboy said:


> Sorry


you have nothing to say

Cameron fucked up with everything from allowing 16 year olds to vote to letting the SNP dictate the terms but for me I want the subsidised Scottish off my back and a nation that hate me to fuck off

no more Labour Governments, massively reduced public sector so less union control and we can laugh at the inbreds north of the border...I just feel for the normal Scottish expats that I have worked with in loads of jobs in London who are normal and because they have moved outside the inbred bubble don't have the same ridiculous "blame the English" mentality

as I've said - fuck off Scotland


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Stadhart said:


> you have nothing to say
> 
> Cameron fucked up with everything from allowing 16 year olds to vote to letting the SNP dictate the terms but for me I want the subsidised Scottish off my back and a nation that hate me to fuck off
> 
> ...


Mate if it is a yes vote. I wish you all the best for the future but if not we will have to get on with it.


----------



## Lil Mark (Jan 14, 2014)

Stadhart said:


> the Scots have been brainwashed to believe the "evil" Tories and English hold them back when it is English taxpayer money that keeps them going....free tuition fees, free prescription fees amongst loads else but they hate us because they are too dumb to look behind the shit they are fed by poisonous politicians that are like the pigs in Animal Farm
> 
> fuck off Scotland


I never thought of Scotland as an oppressed country, just that they have a long, heated rivalry with the British for centuries of England pushing them around. If money is going towards people in Scotland why would they want to get by on their own?

I don't see the financial side in Independence, but I know how bad Scotland loathes England. Funny how I have to get the real news on Wrestleforum while the only news the media focuses on is people dying.

Is England still going to be Great Britain? I hope they are keeping that sexy as hell Union Jack.


----------



## mr21gf (Apr 12, 2013)

Still whatever happens with Scotland, the BBC's reaction will be priceless. I actually hope they vote "No" just so then here in England we wont have to hear David Cameron bitch about it all year...


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

The Ultimate Puke said:


> Polling station in Falkirk has closed already after a 100% turnout. No matter which way it goes, that is a massive success for politics in general. This referendum has woken a sleeping giant. Let's just hope it continues.


Wow that's awesome. Don't think I've ever lived through a 100% turnout


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

mr21gf said:


> Still whatever happens with Scotland, the BBC's reaction will be priceless. I actually hope they vote "No" just so then here in England we wont have to hear David Cameron bitch about it all year...


Sky news will be great viewing if it's a yes vote.


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

the fact is we were better together but Salmond has produced too much poison and hatred between everyone for his own ends so it is better if they vote yes

the negative campaigning of the no camp has been retarded and has pushed people towards the yes camp (ignoring that twat tennis player who said the same) 

a no vote is the smart vote for Scots though as they now get devo max and basically independence in all but name thanks to Cameron trying to save his job and Milicunt trying not to lose a guaranteed 40 Westminster seats

but the moral is whether English or Scot is that politicians are the complete scum of the Earth


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

National Collective ‏@WeAreNational

We've just heard an incredible rumour. #VoteYesScotland #IndyRef


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Stadhart, take your negativity elsewhere, none of us here hate the English. Far from it. Don't be so fucking bitter.

Vote in (Yes, of course), beers bought, time to sit back and hope for the best! It's time we had control of our own affairs!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

The Ultimate Puke said:


> Stadhart, take your negativity elsewhere, none of us here hate the English. Far from it. Don't be so fucking bitter.
> 
> Vote in (Yes, of course), beers bought, time to sit back and hope for the best! It's time we had control of our own affairs!


You staying up tonight mate?

I doubt will get any sleep until tomorrow morning.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

This is going to be a NO! I'm not nervous at all. I have accepted it. 

54-46 in favour of NO.

I am willing to be proved wrong though.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

Stadhart said:


> you have nothing to say
> 
> Cameron fucked up with everything from allowing 16 year olds to vote to letting the SNP dictate the terms but for me I want the subsidised Scottish off my back and a nation that hate me to fuck off
> 
> ...


What a wankstain of a person.

I'm voting NO just because I don't feel it will make anything better, I think the yes vote will win it just slightly.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Mainboy said:


> You staying up tonight mate?
> 
> I doubt will get any sleep until tomorrow morning.


Going to my mate's house to stay up and watch it all unfold. I'm feeling optimistic, half of my friends who were No voters have changed their minds last minute and voted Yes. I still think it'll be tight, but I see Yes winning by a bawhair, haha!  Sleep can wait!


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Honestly, if the SNP don't win independence Salmond will look like an even bigger twat than usual. He has stacked absolutely everything in his favour in order to have any chance of winning. Would definitely lose his position as First Minister of Scotland, which is something we should all hope and pray for.


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

Stadhart said:


> you have nothing to say
> 
> Cameron fucked up with everything from allowing 16 year olds to vote to letting the SNP dictate the terms but for me I want the subsidised Scottish off my back and a nation that hate me to fuck off
> 
> ...


Hahaha racist cunt.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Karma101 said:


> Honestly, if the SNP don't win independence Salmond will look like an even bigger twat than usual. He has stacked absolutely everything in his favour in order to have any chance of winning. Would definitely lose his position as First Minister of Scotland, which is something we should all hope and pray for.


I don't know too much about Alex Salmond but he doesn't seem the most likeable person judging by what I've read. Makes me wonder how the voting would have gone had Nicola Sturgeon or someone else been at the helm at this time.

(For the record I'm pro-independence. I believe every country should have the right to self govern should they so choose, although if it were Wales' referendum I'd be voting No because we'd be fucked at this point in time )


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Finally


:


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

Got 5 Scottish family members, 3 were definitely voting no, 1 was either voting no or not voting as he felt it would be the same old shut regardless and I have no idea what my Gran would think, though I'd wager no. Ironically the only Scottish relative I know who wants independence lives in New Zealand.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

Lil Mark said:


> I never thought of Scotland as an oppressed country, just that they have *a long, heated rivalry with the British* for centuries of England pushing them around. If money is going towards people in Scotland why would they want to get by on their own?
> 
> I don't see the financial side in Independence, but I know how bad Scotland loathes England. Funny how I have to get the real news on Wrestleforum while the only news the media focuses on is people dying.
> 
> Is England still going to be Great Britain? I hope they are keeping that sexy as hell Union Jack.


Lol. Americans. 

So they have a rivalry with themselves then?


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

mr21gf said:


> Still whatever happens with Scotland, the BBC's reaction will be priceless. I actually hope they vote "No" just so then here in England we wont have to hear David Cameron bitch about it all year...


If it's not a no vote, all you'll be hearing from dishface is his resignation. He couldn't conceivably continue. His legacy would be "the man who lost Scotland" for centuries.


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

Mainboy said:


> Finally...


That's an awfy squiggly X, was Salmond holding you at gunpoint to vote Yes?


----------



## Iriquiz (Jul 16, 2013)

Out of the frying pan and into the blender with ye.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Voted no.

The UK does not need 1/4 of its land holding a referendum to separate itself. What it needs is competent, less-gluttonous politicians to run things, and a framework of communication that can allow little disagreement and more flowing ideas.

And on a more personal level, the Yes campaign is one of the most obnoxious, unfunny, brash, fucking pathetic piles of horseshit propaganda preaching I've ever seen in my life, and seeing them "win" would result in centuries worth of ego-stroking.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Come on Scotland. Do the right thing!


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

I am shitting it right now hahaha so fucking buzzing. George square in Glasgow right now is partying already they have flares and all sorts going off. Hopefully it will be a yes vote so I can go tomorrow the place will be bouncing.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

All the bookies have Yes drifting out like a mad fucker. From 4/1 earlier to 10/1 now.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

As long as they don't take our pound and completely fuck that up for us, I don't think I mind either way.


----------



## mr21gf (Apr 12, 2013)

I am actually very interested to hear the result now tbh...


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

Daily Mirror @DailyMirror · 43m
Breaking: Scottish referendum polls close - and postal votes show No 'comfortably ahead' http://mirr.im/1sseP9M


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

Curry said:


> All the bookies have Yes drifting out like a mad fucker. From 4/1 earlier to 10/1 now.


If anyone knows It's mr bookie lol might stick a tenner on it just incase -_-


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/512717764000096256
Not as much jeopardy on the day as I expected. It's a shame really.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

The nationalists are already celebrating in George Square. Idiots :lmao


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

Wish I was up there right now George Square looks bouncing, can't wait to get up there tomorrow.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*I hope it's a NO, simply because T in the Park is hella fun and don't want any complications going back there.*


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

just1988 said:


> *I hope it's a NO, simply because T in the Park is hella fun and don't want any complications going back there.*


I was there this year it was fucking insane, someone almost died in our camp tanning a bottle of abstense, hit the ground and start choking, got giving CPR and got back up claiming he fucking loves T in the park and refuses to die.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm now shitting myself 

Thought of still being apart of the Uk tomorrow is making me upset .


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Personally don't mind either way where the vote goes, but I predicted a 53-47 victory for NO so that'd be a small victory for me  (by which I mean the prediction of the result rather than the results itself) Interested to see the final results though, even a close NO vote isn't the worst thing to happen. Hopefully it'll give a right good kick up the arse to UK politics. It needs a shift to the left


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

jackbhoy said:


> Wish I was up there right now George Square looks bouncing, can't wait to get up there tomorrow.


If it's a no vote it will be absolute chaos and not in a good way.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Ryan193 said:


> Daily Mirror @DailyMirror · 43m
> Breaking: Scottish referendum polls close - and postal votes show No 'comfortably ahead' http://mirr.im/1sseP9M


All the no voters probably went postal because they would have been murdered by nationalists at the polling stations.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

No point staying up now

All indicators showing a comfortable no win.

Oh well, better luck next time.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

Bookies are offering odds of between 1/16 and 1/20 on a No vote.

The latest YouGov poll shows No ahead 54 to 46.

Alex Donohue of Ladbrokes said: "The YouGov poll has had a dramatic effect on the market. It's not over yet, but it looks like the fat lady should definitely start getting warmed up."


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Ryan193 said:


> If it's a no vote it will be absolute chaos and not in a good way.


I actually wrote an article on this for my journalism class. Whichever way this referendum goes, it'll leave the nation split regardless.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm looking forward to 15-20 years of "This wouldn't have happened if we voted yes" every time something bad happens


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

MINGE said:


> I actually wrote an article on this for my journalism class. Whichever way this referendum goes, it'll leave the nation split regardless.


Definitely, there will be literally millions of people feeling bitter about the result no matter which way it goes, the nationalists have shown themselves to be more aggressive and militant though and if it is a no vote I expect them to further embarrass themselves.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

lolz


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Curry said:


> I'm looking forward to 15-20 years of "This wouldn't have happened if we voted yes" every time something bad happens


Don't even fucking joke about that. Makes me nauseous just thinking about it.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

YES Scotland ‏@Independent_SCO 5m

STV reporting that North Ayrshire should be more than 55% in favour of a Yes vote. #indyref


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

YES Scotland @Independent_SCO · 14s

Yes sources increasingly confident of taking Scotland's biggest city: Glasgow.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

YES Scotland @Independent_SCO · 21s

The first #IndyRef result could be announced within the next hour.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

Rupert Murdoch ✔ @rupertmurdoch
Follow
Exit polls sound very ominous for YES. Now everybody on both sides must ensure Cameron and Milliband keep heir promises and not weasel out.
12:02 AM - 19 Sep 2014


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Being American I don't really care one way or the other who win,s but I'm very interesting in what the result will be. I imagine NO will come out ahead but not by much.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Ruth Davidson admitted it looks like they have lost North Lanarkshire


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

I don't really watch a lot of stuff like this that doesn't directly pertain to the Netherlands live or with any hightened interest outside of the American election (always such a spectacle), but this has me interested enough to have kept me up until almost 2AM now. Watching live on the BBC. Society is in motion. History in the making whatever the outcome may be. 
Also very much looking forward to the queen's statement tomorrow. Highly interesting stuff.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

Better Together appear to have taken Falkirk which is a big surprise.

Sky News
12:42am, Fri 19th Sep 2014
BREAKING: There are allegations of electoral fraud in Glasgow. #IndyRef


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Sky News: 'There have been allegations of electoral fraud in Glasgow after some people turned up to vote and were told they had already voted #indyref'


----------



## GH16 (Jul 19, 2011)

Mainboy said:


> Ruth Davidson admitted it looks like they have lost North Lanarkshire


People's republic of North Lanarkshire has a nice ring to it.

88.6% in NL as well. Think the opinion polls can be thrown out the window for this, with the sheer amount of first time voters.

As for people being divided in this country, I would agree slightly but don't agree that Yes has the more militant side. Both sides have arseholes on them, BNP and Neo-Nazis were in Glasgow yesterday looking for bother with the carnival atmosphere in George square. Emotion runs high in politics and name calling and eggs being throwen have happened for years. Newspapers need a story though and having a go at the Yes camp when no media will stick up for them is easy though. Police Scotland said yesterday they hoped the papers would stop trying to rile people up as it's been largely uneventful and easy to police.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

No winning 'by a mile' in the borders.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/512746150315581440


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

Salmond and co will interpret a no vote to mean 'not yet.' They can try again with as many referendums as it takes every 5-10 years until they get a yes vote.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

Dundee, the most pro yes part of they country 'only' has a 78% turnout.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

Better Together expecting between 60 and 70% in the borders.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

Yes Dundee @YesDundee
Follow
To clarify, ballot papers have not yet been sorted into Yes/No and are just resting on table where No will go once sorted. No need to worry.
12:50 AM - 19 Sep 2014


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

clackmannanshire declares


YES- 16,350

NO- NO 19,036


****


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Clackmannanshire goes no


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

Clackmannanshire say NO.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Game over.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Better together.

For the English, I mean.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> Game over.


Come on seriously now, they've got less than 40k people staying there. Wait for Glasgow, Aberdeen, EdinBREH ecc.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

Sir Malcolm Bruce, Liberal Democrat MP for Gordon, put the outcome at 60-40 for a No vote from early samples he had seen at the Aberdeenshire count.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Ryan193 said:


> Sir Malcolm Bruce, Liberal Democrat MP for Gordon, put the outcome at 60-40 for a No vote from early samples he had seen at the Aberdeenshire count.


60-40? No fucking chance.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

Λ Dandy Λ;39734362 said:


> 60-40? No fucking chance.


Cant see it myself either tbh.

Unconfirmed but SNP think West Lothian is 53-47 in favour of no. Better Together think they have it as well, this was a close one as well.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Orkney Islands coming up. Considering there have to be like 6-7 people living there, not gonna be very indicative I'm afraid.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

rumours we have won north lanarkshire.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

75% turnout in Glasgow.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Sky News, the BBC and ITV will all be wanking furiously over the next 24 hours now.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

4000 yes 10000 no in Orkney :maury


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Orkney no vote.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Orkney with a 33/67 in the favour of NO.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Fuck me, pretty embarrassing display from the 'Yes' side of things thus far.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Fuck me, pretty embarrassing display from the 'Yes' side of things thus far.


It's still early but it's not happening.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Renfrewrygdgtd8d89udhudf fuck I don't know how to spell it is set for a 60/40 according to reports.

Anyway it looks like we're gonna get all the small ones soon and Edinburgh, Glasgow, Aberdeen and the other big ones around 6 AM. So could have some weird kind of swerve later on.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

From Mike Merritt at Western Isles count at Stornoway:

No camp increasingly believe they have won the Western Isles.

In what would be a major shock in the Nationalists’ heartland, the votes are piling up for No.

Only the Southern Isles boxes now to be counted. Result about 30 minutes away.

Yes supporters at count looking very gloomy. Mood completely changed from four hours ago.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

Torcuil Crichton @Torcuil
Follow
West Lothian question close to being solves, Snp ready to concede that No has won the area.
2:13 AM - 19 Sep 2014


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

STV say we could be looking at up to 60% no in Edinburgh


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Kay Burley can fuck off.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Shetlands going no too.


----------



## syxxpac (Dec 7, 2011)

damn this sucks was hoping scotland would get independance


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Shetland votes no


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

From Stuart Gillespie and Jackie Grant at the Dumfries count:

Just been speaking to some people in the No camp. They seem to be in quite high spirits about what is happening here and reckon they will win with a per centage in the mid 60s. Also delighted with the turnout for such a high area.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Ryan193 said:


> STV say we could be looking at up to 60% no in Edinburgh


Wow. It's pretty much done then.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Λ Dandy Λ;39736138 said:


> Wow. It's pretty much done then.


It's nice to see most of our country want to be stuck with Westminster fpalm


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

Mainboy said:


> It's nice to see most of our country want to be stuck with Westminster fpalm


Agreed it's fantastic. 

Better Together: Dundee count is 'too close to call'

I'm assuming this is bullshit :lol


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Ryan193 said:


> Agreed it's fantastic.
> 
> Better Together: Dundee count is 'too close to call'
> 
> I'm assuming this is bullshit :lol


Looks like i'll just have to get on with it if it's a no vote .


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

If it is a no, things in Scotland are going to take a very dark turn in the next few years.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> It's nice to see most of our country want to be stuck with Westminster fpalm


Well I'm not a Scot but I'm living in the UK coming from an EU country, so a yes would have done wonders for me. But if I were Scottish, I would have gone for no: the idea of independence is romantic but I wouldn't feel safe at all with Salmond ruling, no EU, no Schengen, no currency and the banking system being disrupted. I'd rather keep being devolved in one of the strongest economies in the world, and of the fews which are recovering from the slump.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Lennon said:


> If it is a no, things in Scotland are going to take a very dark turn in the next few years.


Scotland is fucked if it's a no vote mate.


But there's still time though!


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

North Lanarkshire 'very, very tight' but looking like no according to the yes campaign.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

We will forever be known as the country who was scared to stand on its own two feet and let England dictate what we do.

I also find it astonishing the fire alarm goes off the in Dundee while the counts were on going and it so happens thats the same place the YES vote papers were seen in the NO section on live TV. Also vans being delayed due to motorway incidents at 1 am... Ok


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

Perth and Kinross and Aberdeen both looking like 60% no.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Western isles votes no


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

9k/10k Elian Siar.

Why the fuck is this idiot talking in Gaelic lol.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

Rory Cassidy at the East Renfrewshire count:

Scale of perceived NO victory here easy to see from empty YES box on counting table.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

From Donna White in Stirling:

Labour MP Anne McGuire just spotted giving two thumbs-up to her husband, sitting up in the balcony at the Albert Halls. If my lip-reading is correct, she mouthed "We won"


----------



## Kincaid (Mar 31, 2011)

I feel like you guys are overselling the potential damage a no vote does to Scotland.

We had Quebec try to separate here in Canada, they didn't, and they're doing fine.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

It's been an interesting situation but no surprise imo. Change is scary.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

Inverclyde NO


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

27k/27k in Inverclyde.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Λ Dandy Λ;39737682 said:


> 27k/27k in Inverclyde.



That's not a bad vote. We just need. A few yes votes now and it's back on :mark:


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Come on Dundee now


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

Mainboy said:


> That's not a bad vote. We just need. A few yes votes now and it's back on :mark:


That is an awful result for yes.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

Kincaid said:


> I feel like you guys are overselling the potential damage a no vote does to Scotland.
> 
> We had Quebec try to separate here in Canada, they didn't, and they're doing fine.


Hardly the same though is it?


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> That's not a bad vote. We just need. A few yes votes now and it's back on :mark:


Yeah as I said before, it's all about the big ones like Edinburgh, Glasgow, Aberdeen ecc. A 2% more in yes on those can wipe away all of the current no-s.

And there's West Scotland as well, if no wins there it's pretty much it.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Renfrewshire: 55,000/62,000

Pretty much over?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Yas Dundee


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

Renfrewshire NO

Dundee YES


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Dundee 57%/43%

#believe


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

Renfrewshire is the big one there.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

Get in there Dundee!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Dat closing gap.


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

Dundee out the way and yes is still behind. Ominous.


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

Dundeee going over big time.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

'The yes city' didnt even get 60%


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm noticing higher turnouts in some of the no declarations and this has led to some worse than expected results for the yes camp. Very much a case of the silent majority speaking. I think my home county of East Lothian is going to be a comfortable no with an excellent turnout. Looking forward to seeing their result.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Remuntada by yes!

Well done West Durbantonshire.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Yasssssss


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

0.4% in it. It makes you wonder if they plan the order of declarations haha. Stirling should be soon which will likely edge it to no. Unless they produced some top class Bannockburn bollocks.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Yes 49.8% yes 50.2% now.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Midlothian: 26k/33K

No recovering there. 51/49


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Fuck off Midlothian


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

Midlothian say NO.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

any talk of riots or attacking if its a No?


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

East Lothian: 27k/44k

Ouch unk3


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

61%!


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

East Lothian with a 60%+ win for no

44000/27000

Emphatic from my home county. Good result.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Stirling: 25k/37k

This is getting hard.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Boycott all lothians


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

29000 down from two local authorities alone. Not good for yes. Would need a big Glaswegian miracle to turn it around.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Fucking massive couple of wins for No there.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> any talk of riots or attacking if its a No?


Hopefully. Too many spineless, cowardly, subservient, selfish bastards in this country. They need to be hounded.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

Falkirk is a big win for no.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Falkirk: 50k/58k

#saveusglasgow


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Falkirk is a shitehole


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

Lennon said:


> Hopefully. Too many spineless, cowardly, subservient, selfish bastards in this country. They need to be hounded.



That's pish and you know it.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

M-Diggedy said:


> That's pish and you know it.


Okay advocating riots is a bit far, but "spineless, cowardly, subservient, selfish bastards" perfectly sums up No voters.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Fuck off Angus and Aberdeen


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

No dominating in Angus.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

It's over


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Dumfries goes full no, need a miracle now.


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

Lennon said:


> Okay advocating riots is a bit far, but "spineless, cowardly, subservient, selfish bastards" perfectly sums up No voters.


No it doesn't. I would have voted no. Not as whole heartedly as I would have at the beginning, but it would still have been my vote. I based it on research, statistics and through preferring certainty to speculation. My vote would be no more selfish than anyone who votes for their own self-interests. It damn sure makes me no more subservient than anyone else who allows themselves to be governed by an elected body. Being in a smaller population does not mean that you get what you want more often, as people in Scotland still have a diverse political view - even if it is more to the left than the rUK. I won't even address the spineless and cowardly sentiment in detail because anyone who makes the effort to research the future of their country and vote based on their legitimate opinion is no coward to me.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

Game over. A nation of shitebags.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Lennon said:


> Game over. A nation of shitebags.


Disgusted to be scottish right now fpalm


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Dubartonshire backing up the lead, Aberdeen 41/59 LOL


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

Scotland is no longer a country, we're simply a region of England. Pathetic.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Lennon said:


> Scotland is no longer a country, we're simply a region of England. Pathetic.


We shouldn't have a national side anymore


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

One can't even hope in Glasgow right now, 150k are too much to recover.

ggnore


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

I feel sick.

The sight of these toffs and fucking middle class wannabee Thatcherites cheering and slapping each other on the back makes my blood boil. *SCUM.*


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Lennon said:


> I feel sick.
> 
> The sight of these toffs and fucking middle class wannabee Thatcherites cheering and slapping each other on the back makes my blood boil. *SCUM.*


Scotland can fuck off


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Yes winning in Lanarkshire, but doesn't change anything.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

Mainboy said:


> Scotland can fuck off


I'm fucking off out of Scotland first chance I get.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

I want Westminster to absolutely fucking torture us; we deserve it now.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

195k/169k in Glasgow.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

Glasgow and Dundee can hold their heads up with pride.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Lennon said:


> Glasgow and Dundee can hold their heads up with pride.


Well not really, a 25k is a very low margin for Glasgow. But the low turnover had an impact.


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

Jesus fucking christ. How does a no vote make you any less Scottish. I feel as Scottish as ever and as proud of it as ever. The nation has rejected major constitutional change as they don't think it is the best thing for our future and because you guys don't agree you think Westminster should deliberately shaft a huge percentage of their constituents. Ridiculous thinking because you did not get your way.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

M-Diggedy said:


> Jesus fucking christ. How does a no vote make you any less Scottish. I feel as Scottish as ever and as proud of it as ever. The nation has rejected major constitutional change as they don't think it is the best thing for our future and because you guys don't agree you think Westminster should deliberately shaft a huge percentage of their constituents. Ridiculous thinking because you did not get your way.


Westminster WILL deliberately shaft a huge percentage of their constituents. Right up the arse, with no lube.


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

A Conservative government will obviously treat the north of England and Scotland with contempt - that won't change. Quite frankly, though, the SNP would not do a fantastic job of ruling an independent Scotland either. I think that the best bet is a deposed Tory government which could be pretty likely next year. I'm more comfortable with that than I would be with Salmond at the helm.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

Fantastic night.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Ryan193 said:


> Fantastic night.


Fair play mate. You got what you wanted. All the best for the future bud. Will just need to get on with it now. Hopefully the Tories won't win the election next year.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

M-Diggedy said:


> A Conservative government will obviously treat the north of England and Scotland with contempt - that won't change. Quite frankly, though, the SNP would not do a fantastic job of ruling an independent Scotland either. I think that the best bet is a deposed Tory government which could be pretty likely next year. I'm more comfortable with that than I would be with Salmond at the helm.


All the Westminster parties are just different shades of shite, they all have the same neoliberal self-preservation agenda. The Labour Party is dead to me, I hope people never forget the image of those so called socialists hugging and laughing with Tory scum.

And what's the most likely alternative? UKIP. Fucking UKIP.

God help us all.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

Mainboy said:


> Fair play mate. You got what you wanted. All the best for the future bud. Will just need to get on with it now. Hopefully the Tories won't win the election next year.


Well said, hopefully we can all move on now. (Y)


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

UKIP is a fad. I think they will have a good Westminster campaign and then fade away again. Even if they don't, they just stay and take potential votes away from Tories. 

And as much as you think there is shite down there (agreed) there is just as much of it up here. different guises and some different policies but it's the same self-serving politics you see across the Western world.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Ryan193 said:


> Well said, hopefully we can all move on now. (Y)


Of course i'm pissed off with the result. We will just have to accept it and move on. But i do fear what westminster will do to Scotland now.


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

Edinburgh finally declares, really dragged their heels. Another big win for no. Swiftly followed by Argyll and Bute. At least some form of change can start when you guys wake up in the morning.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Scotland is pathetic. Must be the only country that rejects its own independence.


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

Independence rejected because there were not appropriate plans or provisions in place for long-term growth. Pathetic would be voting for independence based on blind nationalism.


----------



## RyanZIGGLER (Aug 24, 2014)

Words don't describe how gutted I am right now, we actually rejected independence, embarrassing.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

And it's over. Sorry about that, Scotland.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

Rule Britannia.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

So anti climatic :lol


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I wonder what the reaction would be if you told people in the past that this would happen.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Scotland the Brave? Fucking LOL. Cowards.


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Kincaid said:


> I feel like you guys are overselling the potential damage a no vote does to Scotland.
> 
> We had Quebec try to separate here in Canada, they didn't, and they're doing fine.


So having your culture and language being progressively wiped away and being treated like shit by Canada's elite is your idea of "doing fine" ?


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

As a American, I was really looking forward to Scotland finally breaking those 300 year shackles of England but thats my national pride side of me speaking. However from a common sense and economic standpoint, it would benefit both if they stayed united. Scotland branching out by itself, when they had absolutely no long term plans for growth would have been their demise as a nation. 

When I heard that those who were pushing for independence had no idea what type of currency to use afterwards I was like GTFO.ut


Anyway now that, thats out of the way, I can't wait for the next national poll. ''Should Canada join the U.S??'' bama


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

I feel so sick right now. Fucking embarrassed to be Scottish. I can accept the result, but I won't for one second agree with it.


----------



## RyanZIGGLER (Aug 24, 2014)

Seeing the place where you live throw away this chance is fucking heartbreaking, especially considering where I live [Inverclyde], it was down to 86 votes, heartbreaking.


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

Embarrassed to be Scottish? Get the fuck outta here with that hyperbolic shite. The majority of the people who live in your country rejected what you wanted to happen so your embarrassed to be Scottish? Ridiculous. If there was a sustainable, logical and prosperous plan for the country then yes would have won. Don't you be embarrassed because people were not given the assurances they needed. horrible attitude. Sounding like spoiled children.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

M-Diggedy said:


> If there was a sustainable, logical and prosperous plan for the country then yes would have won.


There's not a sustainable, logical, prosperous plan for the UK either though. :draper2 The UK is 1.5 trillion pounds in debt with a deficit of 100 billion pounds which is going to increase every year. 

http://www.eudebtclock.org/ - The National debts of the US, Japan, and the EU countries

Please explain to me again why Scotland couldn't have independence because it couldn't possibly get it's shit together economically, while all the most powerful Western countries clearly do not have their shit together economically in the least? 

It's a fantasy that any of these debts are going to be repaid, so the Scots might as well have broken off and lived some non-violent "voluntary" (they'd still be ruled by a state, of course) Bravehart fantasy of their own. Instead they bought into this imperial boot-licking spiel about economic sustainability, which is a joke given the information above.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I expected no different so I am not really dissapointed. 
Oh well, things stay the same.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Sad to see Scotland miss such an opportunity. I can only imagine how heartbroken the Scotts must be right now.


----------



## Lil Mark (Jan 14, 2014)

And now that Longshank's ghost has continued the injustice I want Scotland liberated more than ever.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

CamillePunk said:


> There's not a sustainable, logical, prosperous plan for the UK either though. :draper2 The UK is 1.5 trillion pounds in debt with a deficit of 100 billion pounds which is going to increase every year.
> 
> http://www.eudebtclock.org/ - The National debts of the US, Japan, and the EU countries
> 
> ...



Scotland would have had to take on a share of that debt. So our financial problem would have been proportionate to what it is already. Which means we would need an economic plan better than the rUK in order to make it a better deal for the people of Scotland. Unfortunately, the plan I saw involved a unilateral currency union leading to no lender of last resort and no real control over our own currency.

I really hope nobody thinks I am anti-Scottish independence, I just don't think that the campaign had enough answers to commit to on this occasion. Alex Salmond is a brilliant politician, but he was not a good enough strategist.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

M-Diggedy said:


> Embarrassed to be Scottish? Get the fuck outta here with that hyperbolic shite. The majority of the people who live in your country rejected what you wanted to happen so your embarrassed to be Scottish? Ridiculous. If there was a sustainable, logical and prosperous plan for the country then yes would have won. Don't you be embarrassed because people were not given the assurances they needed. horrible attitude. Sounding like spoiled children.


Suck a dick. I've just watched my nation throw away the opportunity to be responsible. That opportunity was thrown away due to fear alone. If you think I'm going to sit back and accept that, accept that my future children and grandchildren's voices won't matter worth a fuck, then you're a fucking idiot.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Café de René said:


> So having your culture and language being progressively wiped away and being treated like shit by Canada's elite is your idea of "doing fine" ?


lol wat? the rest of canada is forced to learn french to some degree, some provinces are paying Quebec, maybe all, for god knows what reason(it might be a debt?) and they continue to make ridiculous laws/rules like the one where their fitba banned any kids with turbans on to play the sport. Oh right, their culture is being wiped. ut



*Eternity* said:


> As a American, I was really looking forward to Scotland finally breaking those 300 year shackles of England but thats my national pride side of me speaking. However from a common sense and economic standpoint, it would benefit both if they stayed united. Scotland branching out by itself, when they had absolutely no long term plans for growth would have been their demise as a nation.
> 
> When I heard that those who were pushing for independence had no idea what type of currency to use afterwards I was like GTFO.ut
> 
> ...


i know you werent srs, but absolutely no canadian wants to be associated with america.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

The Ultimate Puke said:


> Suck a dick. I've just watched my nation throw away the opportunity to be responsible. That opportunity was thrown away due to fear alone. If you think I'm going to sit back and accept that, accept that my future children and grandchildren's voices won't matter worth a fuck, *then you're a fucking idiot*.


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

The Ultimate Puke said:


> Suck a dick. I've just watched my nation throw away the opportunity to be responsible. That opportunity was thrown away due to fear alone. If you think I'm going to sit back and accept that, accept that my future children and grandchildren's voices won't matter worth a fuck, then you're a fucking idiot.


Actually most of the people I knew that "threw it away" did not do so out of fear, they did so out a logical thought process that made them think that voting no was the best thing for the future of Scotland. You can bring out your big sweary words as much as you want, champ, but it doesn't change the fact that what you wanted to happen was shot down in a democratic vote. Also, no winning doesn't remove every Scottish person from all democracy, you do know that right? You can still vote.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

M-Diggedy said:


> Actually most of the people I knew that "threw it away" did not do so out of fear, they did so out a logical thought process that made them think that voting no was the best thing for the future of Scotland. You can bring out your big sweary words as much as you want, champ, but it doesn't change the fact that what you wanted to happen was shot down in a democratic vote. Also, no winning doesn't remove every Scottish person from all democracy, you do know that right? You can still vote.


We're 9% of the population of the UK. Our vote in any general election in the past or future means jack shit. Yes, the result didn't go my way and yes, I'm pissed off about it. At least I'm fucking passionate about my nation. There was absolutely no logical thought process in voting No. The whole campaign was based on scare tactics. If you can't see that, you're blind as a fucking bat.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

At the end of the day, the sensible choice prevailed. Salmond never had a plan beyond blind nationalism. Far too many unanswered questions from the yes camp. Voting yes ended up meaning a vote for the complete unknown. Why? Because the SNP knew full fucking well that a yes vote made zero economic sense.

I'm just sorry that we didn't get to see Salmond crying.


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

The Ultimate Puke said:


> We're 9% of the population of the UK. Our vote in any general election in the past or future means jack shit. Yes, the result didn't go my way and yes, I'm pissed off about it. At least I'm fucking passionate about my nation. There was absolutely no logical thought process in voting No. The whole campaign was based on scare tactics. If you can't see that, you're blind as a fucking bat.


Not true at all. There was plenty of logic behind and I've explained lots of it throughout this thread. I am no advocate of the no campaign, I think they did their best to throw it away over the last year or so. Slap Cameron's shiny face on anything and it's likely to the worst possible reaction. Yes, they did use elements of scare tactics. that doesn't excuse the fact that Salmond used the words fear and scaremongering as something to hide behind when he couldn't provide a proper answer to a legitimate concern. He, as well as Sturgeon, were convinced that nobody could take negatively about his plans. That's not how politics works. 

And you can brand the word passion about as much as you want, it doesn't make it true. What makes you more passionate than me? 'Cause you swear in your arguments? Because you voted yes? Because I don't live in Scotland at the moment? If it is any of that then it is not true. I took a stance for 'no' because I AM passionate about Scotland and that is what I perceive to be the best for the future of the company. Or do I get to say that I am passionate about my country because I go to the away football matches, or because I own two kilts, or because my surname begins with McK? 

The independence debate was not about passion, of which I have it in spades, it was about political and constitutional issues and they are best decided on by using logic and reason.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

The Ultimate Puke said:


> *I've just watched my nation throw away the opportunity to be responsible. *.







Better look next time, Scotland.

:woy


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

M-Diggedy said:


> Not true at all. There was plenty of logic behind and I've explained lots of it throughout this thread. I am no advocate of the no campaign, I think they did their best to throw it away over the last year or so. Slap Cameron's shiny face on anything and it's likely to the worst possible reaction. Yes, they did use elements of scare tactics. that doesn't excuse the fact that Salmond used the words fear and scaremongering as something to hide behind when he couldn't provide a proper answer to a legitimate concern. He, as well as Sturgeon, were convinced that nobody could take negatively about his plans. That's not how politics works.
> 
> And you can brand the word passion about as much as you want, it doesn't make it true. What makes you more passionate than me? 'Cause you swear in your arguments? Because you voted yes? Because I don't live in Scotland at the moment? If it is any of that then it is not true. I took a stance for 'no' because I AM passionate about Scotland and that is what I perceive to be the best for the future of the company. Or do I get to say that I am passionate about my country because I go to the away football matches, or because I own two kilts, or because my surname begins with McK?
> 
> The independence debate was not about passion, of which I have it in spades, it was about political and constitutional issues and they are best decided on by using logic and reason.


No. The INDEPENDENCE debate was about whether Scotland should be an INDEPENDENT country. Nothing more, nothing less. I never said I was more passionate than anyone else. I've never worn a kilt in my life, my surname is far from Scottish and I've been to about 4 away football games in my life. What that has to do with anything, I have no idea. We don't agree on what's best for Scotland, we never will. I'll continue to stand up for what I believe is best for my country and my family, even if my voice has been practically silenced.

The word "democracy" no longer exists in Scotland. That is what has been thrown away. We're now bent over a table waiting for Westminster to fuck us. If I'm wrong, I'll be the first to admit it. If I'm right, I'll never let those who voted No live it down. My conscience is clear.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Mr.Cricket said:


> Scotland is pathetic. Must be the only country that rejects its own independence.


Huh? There have been a ton of failed independence referendums in the past.


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

Your use of "At least I'm fucking passionate about my nation" heavily implied that those who disagreed were not. I was highlighting how that implication was not based on anything of substance. 

The independence debate is one of politics and constitution, as that's exactly what independence would have to encompass. And democracy is alive and well, just not in the way you wanted. You still have a vote at local, Scottish, national and European level. You will still be able to participate in democracy. One of the best things to come from the last week is that hopefully a lot of Scottish people are now more engaged in politics.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

>Yes campaigners demand not to be called nationalists.
>Are 'disgusted and embarrassed to be Scottish' when they lose.

In other news, if the sentiments reflected in this thread carry over to the majority of the Yes campaigners, then shit's about to go down in the coming days.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

And I thought the Scottish were ballsy people. Guess I was wrong.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Things could be worse. 

You guys could be Irish.

:jordan


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Guesses on when we'll end up doing this again? I'm thinking 2025.


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

I would add 5 years or so to that but I don't think you'll be far wrong.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Curry said:


> Guesses on when we'll end up doing this again? I'm thinking 2025.


2030-35. Doubt it'd be held only 11 years after the previous one.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Lol it wasn't even close. 'Twas great seeing Salmond humbled. I'm glad Scotland are still part of the UK.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

TAR said:


>


God, that was depressing.


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

Awesome, really happy about the result.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

The hatred and bitterness of the nationalists is making this 100x better.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

The Manowarrior said:


> Sad to see Scotland miss such an opportunity. *I can only imagine how heartbroken the Scotts must be right now.*


I think about 55% of them is doing just fine :waffle


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

A$AP said:


> Things could be worse.
> 
> You guys could be Irish.
> 
> :jordan


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

Zeb Colter ✔ @WWEZeb
Follow
CONGRATULATIONS SCOTLAND...YOU GUYS MADE THE RIGHT CHOICE. @WWE #WeThePeople


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

:jordan5

I needed a laugh and some of the posts I've just read helped with that.

Called Scotland not winning independence, and good they're staying in the UK.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Woken up about half an hour ago. Absoutley gutted, it's like getting excited to going to the cup final only to have your heartbroken.


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

Glasgow is clearly the true capital of Scotland. Edinburgh are cowards.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Now can we English have a vote as to if if we want to be part of the United Kingdom?

Serious lack of Scottish bollocks.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

jackbhoy said:


> Glasgow is clearly the true capital of Scotland. Edinburgh are cowards.


Edinburgh is mostly full of shitebags mate.


Have massive respect to Glasgow, Dundee and the others that voted yes.


----------



## Calvin22 (Apr 13, 2007)

i might get some hate for this but, I don't think scotland could cope on its own due to the amount of unemployment that they will have to endure.
The business side is was all kinda scare tactics, but they would have to sort out their benefit system, they would lose NHS, the tax will rise sky high as well because of paying for emergency services etc..
Population wise in comparison to England is such a small figure. it would have to follow Norway to survive on its own by making everything high priced.

Westminster pays out a lot for these nations within the united kingdom due to how powerful the economy is.
the negatives of the English Economy (if lost scotland) less army bases, less of an army, loses out on Tennis, as well as other sports since Scotland does produce very good athletes in some sports, more expensive trade as Scotland does have natural resources, and lose the iconic flag.


I am glad that scotland is still with united kingdom for the benefit of our/their future

In some respect though, I totally respect the revolt from the scottish because of how terrible the government is, and they should get more power to make decisions, instead of them being decided by us. 


Amazing turn out!


----------



## Batko10 (Sep 10, 2013)

If the independence vote had passed would the U.S. have backed the UK in the use of force to keep Scotland from seceding? 

Probably not. The US only backs that kind of action when it is implemented by thugs like the Kiev junta that took power by violently overthrowing the ELECTED government of Ukraine, and is using a military punitive action and defacto genocide to force the east to remain under the illegal government.

- Mike


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

There's a petition right now for a re-vote and for it to be where each vote shall be counted by two individuals, one of whom should be an international impartial party without a stake in the vote and if it reaches 100,000 it will most likely happen.
Its sitting at near 40,000 signatures already and hasn't been up for long.

https://www.change.org/p/alex-salmo...um-counted-by-impartial-international-parties


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Would like to apologize if any of my posts upset anyone on here this morning. I was angry at the no vote. Of course i'm still gutted but we all have to move on now and get on with it. 


It will happen one day but today it wasn't to be. Would like to wish everyone Yes and No voters all the best for the future.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

jackbhoy said:


> There's a petition right now for a re-vote and for it to be where each vote shall be counted by two individuals, one of whom should be an international impartial party without a stake in the vote and if it reaches 100,000 it will most likely happen.
> Its sitting at near 40,000 signatures already and hasn't been up for long.
> 
> https://www.change.org/p/alex-salmo...um-counted-by-impartial-international-parties


Not having that, we lost by a good distance because the silent majority crawled out the woodwork, simple as that.

After sleeping on it I guess I'll just have to accept the result and move on, but everyone involved in the Yes campaign can be proud of themselves, especially those in Glasgow, Dundee, North Lanarkshire and West Dunbartonshire.

So what now? Well, first on the agenda I'd say is to run the turncoat Labour party into the ground. The image of Labour MP's celebrating with Tory toffs will stick with me until the day I die, you'd have to put a bullet in me before you got me to vote Labour. Fuck them, rats.


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

Lennon said:


> Not having that, we lost by a good distance because the silent majority crawled out the woodwork, simple as that.
> 
> After sleeping on it I guess I'll just have to accept the result and move on, but everyone involved in the Yes campaign can be proud of themselves, especially those in Glasgow, Dundee, North Lanarkshire and West Dunbartonshire.
> 
> So what now? Well, first on the agenda I'd say is to run the turncoat Labour party into the ground. The image of Labour MP's celebrating with Tory toffs will stick with me until the day I die, you'd have to put a bullet in me before you got me to vote Labour. Fuck them, rats.


So what party are you voting for now?


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Of course people are going to be pissed off that the biggest political decision of their lifetime doesn't go the way they wanted it to. That chance will likely never come again for a lot of us. In a few days, I'm sure most people will have calmed down and had time to reflect and look as the positives of the campaign, but right now, people are allowed to be upset. There would have been similar reactions from the No side had things gone our way (don't say there wouldn't be, you know it's true). I sincerely hope the right choice has been made, I really do, but right now, I see no hope. Shoot me for being disappointed.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Lennon said:


> Not having that, we lost by a good distance because the silent majority crawled out the woodwork, simple as that.
> 
> After sleeping on it I guess I'll just have to accept the result and move on, but everyone involved in the Yes campaign can be proud of themselves, especially those in Glasgow, Dundee, North Lanarkshire and West Dunbartonshire.
> 
> So what now? Well, first on the agenda I'd say is to run the turncoat Labour party into the ground. The image of Labour MP's celebrating with Tory toffs will stick with me until the day I die, you'd have to put a bullet in me before you got me to vote Labour. Fuck them, rats.


Well said mate. People need to accept it's not happening.

My respect for Glasgow has changed overnight. I won't ever criticize them again. 


Hopefully Labour and Tories don't win the election next year. But which party do we vote for next year? As it stands i will be voting for the Green Party because of Patrick Harvie.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

The Ultimate Puke said:


> Of course people are going to be pissed off that the biggest political decision of their lifetime doesn't go the way they wanted it to. That chance will likely never come again for a lot of us. In a few days, I'm sure most people will have calmed down and had time to reflect and look as the positives of the campaign, but right now, people are allowed to be upset. There would have been similar reactions from the No side had things gone our way (don't say there wouldn't be, you know it's true). I sincerely hope the right choice has been made, I really do, but right now, I see no hope. Shoot me for being disappointed.


Well said mate.


I do believe there will be another referendum in my lifetime and it will finally be a yes.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

As someone who's English, I was hoping for the no vote. I've got a lot of relatives who live in Scotland, and I'll be honest...I didn't want to think of them as living in a foreign country! I do indeed think that the UK right now are 'better together'. I think that at this point, there was too much uncertainty with what direction would be if the vote turned out to be 'yes', too many questions which were left very much unanswered all the way through the debate. The UK is a great group of united countries and I'm happy it's staying that way.

I think if it happens again, and ideas are more set in stone, and the direction for Scotland is more certain then fine, but for now I think saying no was the right call. It was too much of a risk at this stage imo.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

MINGE said:


> :lmao


Can somebody post this exact same picture except with David Cameron's head photoshopped on burns head? :lol


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Salmond to step down in November :Out


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

Alex Salmond is stepping down


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Cheer up Scots.






Or don't, you will eventually hopefully.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Fuck me, this day is hectic.


----------



## Kincaid (Mar 31, 2011)

What a crazy few days. That Simpsons picture is tremendous.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

I'd say Alex Salmond stepping down is a good choice. He's done all he can really and it didn't quite come off. I'm a bit gutted Scotland didn't take the chance but hopefully attention can be turned towards the reason this referendum happened in the first place. Not Salmond, not Nationalists but disillusion with Westminster and the main English Parties' shift to neoliberal ideals. And speaking as someone who lives in Wales we need to get stuck in here too. It's an opportunity for Wales to gain some devolution (obviously we won't be going for independence with our current state ) and hopefully Scotland get their 'devo-max'.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Batko10 said:


> If the independence vote had passed would the U.S. have backed the UK in the use of force to keep Scotland from seceding?
> 
> Probably not. The US only backs that kind of action when it is implemented by thugs like the Kiev junta that took power by violently overthrowing the ELECTED government of Ukraine, and is using a military punitive action and defacto genocide to force the east to remain under the illegal government.
> 
> - Mike


Get your ass back to the Eastern Europe thread please, no need for your bullshit here.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> I'd say Alex Salmond stepping down is a good choice. He's done all he can really and it didn't quite come off. I'm a bit gutted Scotland didn't take the chance but hopefully attention can be turned towards the reason this referendum happened in the first place. Not Salmond, not Nationalists but disillusion with Westminster and the main English Parties' shift to neoliberal ideals. And speaking as someone who lives in Wales we need to get stuck in here too. It's an opportunity for Wales to gain some devolution (obviously we won't be going for independence with our current state ) and hopefully Scotland get their 'devo-max'.


Milliband has already stated he won't sign up to the PM's devolution plan. Not even 24 hours and already we've been shafted.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

more Scottish music pls


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

If we start getting shafted I think there will be riots I mean near enough 50% of Scotland wanted yes plus a lot of people like the neds who would of most likely voted yes were not registered and they will probably cause a lot of trouble if giving the chance.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

James CookVerified account ‏@BBCJamesCook

Alex Salmond says when he asked David Cameron about the timetable for more powers, the prime minister said it was a meaningless process.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Sad day for Scotland


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

There are thousands of people on an event page saying there going to go up to George Square tonight to protest but people are saying no voters are trying to beat them there, gonna be riots haha


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Gandhi said:


> more Scottish music pls


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

jackbhoy said:


> There are thousands of people on an event page saying there going to go up to George Square tonight to protest but people are saying no voters are trying to beat them there, gonna be riots haha


I hope it doesn't come down to that, but it's inevitable there will be violence. Would have happened regardless of the result. We've pretty much been split in half and it's going to be a LONG healing process. People will blame Salmond and the Yes campaign for it, but the referendum was a risk we had to take. This will hopefully be the catalyst that brings much needed change to the way the UK is run. At this moment in time, I have absolutely no hope or belief that it will change Scotland for the better, but time will tell.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

It was a democratic vote, your side lost by a significant margin, that's democracy, deal with it


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

kregnaz said:


> It was a democratic vote, your side lost by a significant margin, that's democracy, deal with it


Yeah folks, just bend over and submit. Fuck off.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

If people voted "no" because of simple scare tactics, then there wasn't a whole lot of patriotism going on in the first place. 

If you want independence, you need to forget about such things as "lack of comfort", "budget problems", "unemployment". You have to understand that in most cases, independence is bought by blood, not a vote. An independent nation needs people who are willing to lose their immediate comfort in place of the freedom to decide about their own future.

Scotland was far better off than basically any country ever that has declared independence, so it just comes down to a lack of patriotism/cultural identity. I think the Scottish just identify themselves as UK citizens nowadays and are comfortable enough with it. You can't get a country started on such weak foundations.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

The Ultimate Puke said:


> Yeah folks, just bend over and submit. Fuck off.


You've bent over and submitted to children like Salmond and Sillars and now you've paid for it.

"Fuck off and when we win you better watch out blah blah blah neoliberalism blah blah blah banksters blah blah!" is so 1930s reactionary, no wonder you lost. The angry vengeful national socialism - and that's exactly what it is, a bunch of pissed-off nationalist socialists who acted like 15 year old girls screaming at how mommy controls them and ruins their lives - on the Yes side is what kept Scotland in the UK.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

The Ultimate Puke said:


> Yeah folks, just bend over and submit. Fuck off.


You lost fair and square. You really dont have a choice, the people of Scotland have spoken and the majority of us wish to stay as part of the UK. Deal with it.

Salmond's going? What an incredible 24 hours for Scotland.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

The Ultimate Puke said:


> Yeah folks, just bend over and submit. Fuck off.


Because fuck democracy because the majority doesn't agree with my views? If only there were a supreme leader...

Your tears are mildly entertaining, your stance towards democracy isn't


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

deepelemblues said:


> You've bent over and submitted to children like Salmond and Sillars and now you've paid for it.
> 
> "Fuck off and when we win you better watch out!" is so 1930s reactionary, no wonder you lost. The angry vengeful national socialism - and that's exactly what it is, a bunch of pissed-off nationalist socialists who acted like 15 year old girls screaming at how mommy controls them and ruins their lives - on the Yes side is what kept Scotland in the UK.


Scotland was already bent over by Westminster, I voted Yes to stand up. Nothing to do with Salmond or Sillars, nothing to do with national pride, I voted Yes because that is what I believe benefits my family's future. Like I said before, I'm pissed off because the biggest political decision in my lifetime didn't go my way. Simple as that. If it went the other way, there would have been a very similar reaction from a lot of No voters. Again, I hope I'm proven wrong, but I just can't see it. Not even 24 hours on and both Cameron and Milliband have already reneged on their vow. Utterly shameful. We were beaten by fear of change.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Ryan193 said:


> You lost fair and square. You really dont have a choice, the people of Scotland have spoken and the majority of us wish to stay as part of the UK. Deal with it.
> 
> Salmond's going? What an incredible 24 hours for Scotland.


I accept the result, I don't agree with it. Sue me.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

kregnaz said:


> Because fuck democracy because the majority doesn't agree with my views? If only there were a supreme leader...
> 
> Your tears are mildly entertaining, your stance towards democracy isn't


Does a political party stop doing politics after they lose a vote? Nope. Did you stop voting for your favorite political party once they lost a vote? Nope.

Democracy doesn't mean that since 60% of the people voted "No", 100% of the people now have to agree with the decision. That's something else entirely (utilitarianism where only the majority is taken into account and the minority has no rights). A true democracy is one where people are free to have different opinions on subjects even if the majority decides to vote the other way. The opposing party can continue to push their own political opinions on people and try to change their stances for a future vote.

As long as violence isn't involved, people are free to say whatever they damn well please.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

ErickRowan_Fan said:


> Does a political party stop doing politics after they lose a vote? Nope. Did you stop voting for your favorite political party once they lost a vote? Nope.
> 
> Democracy doesn't mean that since 60% of the people voted "No", 100% of the people now have to agree with the decision. That's something else entirely (utilitarianism where only the majority is taken into account and the minority has no rights). A true democracy is one where people are free to have different opinions on subjects even if the majority decides to vote the other way. The opposing party can continue to push their own political opinions on people and try to change their stances for a future vote.
> 
> As long as violence isn't involved, people are free to say whatever they damn well please.


This guy gets it. (Y)


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Whoo.....so it's a No. Next few days will be interesting.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

This thread pretty much sums it up for me http://www.pieandbovril.com/forum/index.php/topic/216951-lets-all-laugh-at-scotland/

Have to say for the first time in my life i'm somewhat ashamed to come from this land mass. The 80 minute patriots in Edinburgh can sing their flower of Scotland at their rugby matches but when it actually mattered, when it actually counted for something they bottled it. 

All this anti-English stuff from the daily mail and it's ilk is a load of utter nonsense. It wasn't about separation, it was about the people that live here getting the government they vote for, it was about the people that live here benefiting most from our vast amount of natural resources, and it was about building towards a fairer society on the whole. The people desperately claiming that the vote was rigged are obviously clutching at straws, but you can't underestimate the power of the extremely biased media towards a large population of pensioners that take everything that is said on the BBC news as gospel, and that aren't as in tune with social media or internet research.

I think we'll come again in 20-30 years, but for now i and the majority of young, working class people that voted for change will just have to live with it.


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

Shits getting serous up at George Square


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

^ Should probably change your sig Jackbhoy, we don't even deserve to be regarded as a country after yesterdays result.


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

I know mate I'll get round to changing it soon I only changed it for the referendum. Video going about on twitter of the no camping doing nazi salutes.


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

live stream of George Square

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=86lrybeUXIg&feature=youtu.be


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

As I'm looking at the live stream from George Square, and seeing some wave the UK flag. I have to admit that, that the UK flag is pretty damn sexy. Easily one of my favorite flag design along with the Brazil and U.S flag.

Just thought I'll say that. :HHH2


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Man, I really feel for the scots that voted yes.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

A lot of us english were actually pullin' for ya guys to get the fuck away from that utter drizzling shit who goes by the name of David Cameron


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Union Jack wielding scumbag rips Saltire from the clutches of a frightened young lassie https://t.co/cHy2NlyLlz


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Have to say, as much as I sometimes hate my country, I'm glad I live in a place that is at least willing to put something like this to the people. Nevermind how retarded some of the arguments/politicians/people were on both sides, as bad as you/anyone else thinks it might be, there are those that are wayyyyy worse off


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Duberry said:


> This thread pretty much sums it up for me http://www.pieandbovril.com/forum/index.php/topic/216951-lets-all-laugh-at-scotland/
> 
> Have to say for the first time in my life i'm somewhat ashamed to come from this land mass. The 80 minute patriots in Edinburgh can sing their flower of Scotland at their rugby matches but when it actually mattered, when it actually counted for something they bottled it.
> 
> ...


:maury


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Duberry said:


> This thread pretty much sums it up for me http://www.pieandbovril.com/forum/index.php/topic/216951-lets-all-laugh-at-scotland/
> 
> Have to say for the first time in my life i'm somewhat ashamed to come from this land mass. The 80 minute patriots in Edinburgh can sing their flower of Scotland at their rugby matches but when it actually mattered, when it actually counted for something they bottled it.
> 
> ...


Never knew you posted on pie and bovril mate!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZkTCwls5PE

Banderson Tweeting football fan has been stabbed


----------



## Batko10 (Sep 10, 2013)

Λ Dandy Λ;39751466 said:


> Get your ass back to the Eastern Europe thread please, no need for your bullshit here.


It's not my "bullshit" that is in question here. It's the bullshit hypocrisy of Washington and Brussels that there is a need to address. 

Regardless of the final result, the West deems it OK for Scotland to have the right to secede from the UK. However, according to the U.S. and NATO it's not OK for the eastern and southern Ukraine to have the same right. The fact that they did not pledge any allegiance to the Washington backed junta that violently overthrew the ELECTED government of Ukraine back in February should make the eastern Ukraine desire to secede even more legitimate.

"What's good for the goose is good for the gander." Unfortunately, the American Empire doesn't see it that way.

- Mike


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

Do we have a civil war potentially on our hands here?


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

Ryan193 said:


> Do we have a civil war potentially on our hands here?


With the gun control laws in the UK in will be far more Civil than War


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I know this is an emotional subject, I understand that, but make your points without flaming and telling people to fuck off please.*


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

stevefox1200 said:


> With the gun control laws in the UK in will be far more Civil than War


Scottish people don't tend to be civil with each other especially in circumstances like this :lol:


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

So some scuffles breaking out, a couple of Nazi salutes and a pissed girl gettin pushed about a bit?

Sounds like a typical Friday Night in Glasgow if you ask me .


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

These scuffles at George's square are so embarrassing, obviously these folks are rangers fans just trying to coz trouble.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

After sleeping on it and letting the initial anger wear off, I'm feeling surprisingly positive today.

Yes Scotland has been a grassroots campaign unlike the country has ever seen, embracing people all across the political spectrum from all walks of life, to unite behind one goal - a better future. Okay we lost, but 1.6m is a hell of a lot of people who want change, and if each and every one of them stays engaged in politics and fights for what they believe in then this is not the end, far from it.

It's come out today that if you removed the votes of 65+ year olds, Yes would have won a 54% majority. That speaks volumes. Our day will come.

Of course the downside to all this has been the shameful scenes in Glasgow today, the country's finest scumbags, bigots and thugs out in force to harrass people and cause trouble. These braindead bastards will get what's coming to them as well.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QTDFJ15Mg7U#t=15

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10204523343782545&fref=nf


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

What does violence actually achieve? Yes it sucks yes was defeated but it seems pointless to get aggressive


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

People from Glasgow acting like twats? Colour me surprised. I mean it's not like it's a shithole and ranked one of the worst cities in Europe, oh wait it is...

:ti people in this thread earlier praising the voters from Glasgow.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

SDL and Rangers fans burning saltires, setting fire to the Herald building (the only newspaper that supported independence). And people have the cheek to say the Yes campaign was negative. I'm fucking disgusted by the scenes in Glasgow tonight. That has nothing to do with what Scotland stands for. Yes or No, we need to stand against these scum.

I feel absolutely terrible for those who actually support Rangers as a football club.


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

God the Glasgow stuff is embarrassing. Some stupid skinheads who couldn't even spell the word unionist being arseholes. As you know, I supported no but I would fly back to Scotland tomorrow to vote on a referendum that gets people like that out the country. 

There should be an IQ test to vote, christ.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

M-Diggedy said:


> God the Glasgow stuff is embarrassing. Some stupid skinheads who couldn't even spell the word unionist being arseholes. As you know, I supported no but I would fly back to Scotland tomorrow to vote on a referendum that gets people like that out the country.
> 
> There should be an IQ test to vote, christ.


Something we can agree on. It's an absolute embarrassment to our nation.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Here http://youtu.be/LbJif7vISQg?t=59s


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

M-Diggedy said:


> God the Glasgow stuff is embarrassing. Some stupid skinheads who couldn't even spell the word unionist being arseholes. As you know, I supported no but I would fly back to Scotland tomorrow to vote on a referendum that gets people like that out the country.
> 
> There should be an IQ test to vote, christ.


Sadly i think those causing trouble don't give a flying fuck about the vote, i think they just use it as an excuse to trash the place. It could easily have been about what veg to have with dinner and they'd still be out there acting like utter knob waffles. So sad that you get people like that who don't care what the issues are but get drunk and go "whey let's trssh the place for NO reason..."

fpalm

Sometimes people like that make me ashamed im the same species as them


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Am I allowed to be embarrassed to be Scottish now? I clearly need this forum's permission.


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

Orange walk today, there is going to be a lot more trouble tonight at George Square yes fans are rallying to go up tonight.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

Do these fuds shouting "no surrender" not realise that's exactly what they've just done?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

This motivates Scots to riot, I don't blame them! :mark:


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

Apparently the Chelsea IFC are in Glasgow today so I'm expecting some more riots tonight.


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

Where you hearing that kendoo?


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

Unionists are the scum of the earth. The biggest lie put out there about this part of the world (Ireland and Scotland) is that "both sides are as bad as each other". They absolutely are not. The unionists are racist, bigoted, violent thugs, and constantly act on it, as well as constantly trying to get a "reaction!" from the other side (because getting a reaction out of people is really mad yeah!). The world would be a better place without them.


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

I see your un-banned Murph welcome back


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

The comment sections in Youtube about this topic are hilariously sad, from both sides.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QTDFJ15Mg7U#t=15
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10204523343782545&fref=nf


Saw the hibs score today mate, guess this hasn't been your best last few days.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> Saw the hibs score today mate, guess this hasn't been your best last few days.


We are fucking terrible. I really do fear for us now mate. 



Ach well Dundee Derby tomorrow. :mark:


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> We are fucking terrible. I really do fear for us now mate.
> 
> 
> 
> Ach well Dundee Derby tomorrow. :mark:


If Hibernian went down again I think I would cry  I want you guys up.

I really hope it isn't the DAB's to conquer our unbeaten streak!  
Would be fucking typical of Dundee as well to allow them to end it. 

I'm praying for any Dundee win, I don't care if it's 1-0 or 5-0. My heart tells me 2-0 Dundee.

Also back on topic:

Proud that Dundee were a YES city, also very surprised that Glasgow voted yes.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> If Hibernian went down again I think I would cry  I want you guys up.
> 
> I really hope it isn't the DAB's to conquer our unbeaten streak!
> Would be fucking typical of Dundee as well to allow them to end it.
> ...


If we went down again. Hibs would go bust i imagine. We could have stayed up last season if our chairman wasn't a tight arse. We're like the English version of Fulham at the moment. Relegated from the top division last season but struggling this season.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

Questions I don't understand. Is Scotland oppressed by England? Don't like the laws enacted by England? Just trying to figure out why it's good or bad to be or not to be part of the UK. Scotland is it's own country, so it's cant be a question of identity can it? If Scotland doesn't like the rules or laws presented to them they should vote to ignore what doesn't benefit the country. I admit I'm ignorant on this matter, but will to learn a little.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

Gandhi said:


> The comment sections in Youtube about this topic are hilariously sad, from both sides.


Well that's not reality. One side is significantly worse than the other, any idea otherwise is a pathetic attempt to tar everyone with the same brush.

Have you seen the "Bully" documentary? Remember one scene where one cunt kid attacks another kid and calls him horrible names, and the Vice Principal's idea of making things better is to get both to apologise and shake hands? That sums up the scenario here pretty well. Time and time and time again the unionists behave like scum, destroy Catholic/nationalist areas, sing racist songs and attack kids, and the media simply presents it as "both sides are behaving as badly as each other". Challenge this viewpoint any time you have it forced down your throat.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

In the 1960s, 70s and 80s triumphalist Unionist matches were deliberately routed through Catholic areas, with songs like "Up to our knees in Fenian blood" and songs pathetically demeaning Irish hunger strikers loudly belted out, with marchers deliberately destroying as much of the area as possible. When residents responded by throwing stones or speaking out against them, the police heavy-handedly attacked the residents and protected the marchers. That was reality. Nobody believes it because, sure, both sides are as bad as each other don't you know?


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh dear:
https://twitter.com/WingsScotland/status/513330684325150721/photo/1


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

I don't buy into this vote rigging, conspiracy theory stuff, but there are elements of this whole thing that seem really fishy to me. If Westminster was trying to win our trust, they have failed massively. They have shown already that we do not matter to them. There are 1.6 million people and counting who are not going to stand for it. I have a horrible feeling that Glasgow last night might not be the ugliest this thing gets.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Skermac said:


> Questions I don't understand. Is Scotland oppressed by England? Don't like the laws enacted by England? Just trying to figure out why it's good or bad to be or not to be part of the UK. Scotland is it's own country, so it's cant be a question of identity can it? If Scotland doesn't like the rules or laws presented to them they should vote to ignore what doesn't benefit the country. I admit I'm ignorant on this matter, but will to learn a little.


Scotland are actually given special privileges but a lot of Scottish people will continue to cry and blame the English for everything because it's tradition I suppose.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

jackbhoy said:


> Where you hearing that kendoo?


One of my mates is a bigot orange man and I bumped into him on Friday morn and he was saying how there was a team of Icf heading up. I don't know how much truth is in it but from the scenes of what happened it does look true.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

I don't think its fair to blame the English some of us WANTED the vote to be yes so you guys could get what you want and show you can go it alone.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> If Hibernian went down again I think I would cry  I want you guys up.
> 
> I really hope it isn't the DAB's to conquer our unbeaten streak!
> Would be fucking typical of Dundee as well to allow them to end it.
> ...


WTF happened to Dundee mate?


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Simply Flawless said:


> I don't think its fair to blame the English some of us WANTED the vote to be yes so you guys could get what you want and show you can go it alone.


No-one is blaming the English for anything.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> WTF happened to Dundee mate?


Bad things, It was fucking horrible!!! Was so embarrassed I was close to tears!! 
I left once the 3rd went in, I could bare no more.

Might hide myself from society for the next couple days. 


I hate derbies.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> Bad things, It was fucking horrible!!! Was so embarrassed I was close to tears!!
> I left once the 3rd went in, I could bare no more.
> 
> Might hide myself from society for the next couple days.
> ...


JOin the club mate


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

The Ultimate Puke said:


> No-one is blaming the English for anything.


Except all of those Scots who blame the English for everything.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Karma101 said:


> Except all of those Scots who blame the English for everything.


I can't say I've ever encountered those people personally, but I suppose I'll just have to take your word for it.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

The Ultimate Puke said:


> I can't say I've ever encountered those people personally, but I suppose I'll just have to take your word for it.


Of course you haven't.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Karma101 said:


> Of course you haven't.


No, fortunately the people I know are smarter than that.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

Murph said:


> All these huns voting no need a good petrol bomb, old school Belfast style :cool2
> 
> Rangers, Thatcher, Paisley and the Union all gone in the space of a few years. What a beautiful time to be alive.





Murph said:


> Unionists are the scum of the earth. The biggest lie put out there about this part of the world (Ireland and Scotland) is that "both sides are as bad as each other". They absolutely are not. The unionists are racist, bigoted, violent thugs, and constantly act on it, as well as constantly trying to get a "reaction!" from the other side (because getting a reaction out of people is really mad yeah!). The world would be a better place without them.


fpalm :stupid:


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

I guess the Rothchilds did not want an independent Scotland. I am shocked. /sarc


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm seeing a lot of people calling the Scottish people cowards. Fuck off. Every country in the world with no actual knowledge was telling Scottish to go independent on no basis besides "Well a bunch of countries did it 70-170 years ago so why don't they do it now for our own outsider amusement." The Yes voters threatened people with death for daring to think otherwise. 

But this is fucking Scotland,bayou can threaten all you want, and my family heard them. They didn't give a fuck. They're hard fuckers and all your jeering achieved nothing. They did actual research. Scotland HAS it's own government. It decides it's own tax. Who brought in the public smoking ban first. Scotland. Who introduced 24 hour drinking first Scotland. You can all romanticise about Braveheart all you want, but that vote was Scottish bravery not to comply with mindless cunts and random threats and choose not to cripple themselves. 

This vote was a win for Scottishness.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

The Ultimate Puke said:


> No, fortunately the people I know are smarter than that.


Obviously there is no one else in Scotland other than the people you know.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Karma101 said:


> Obviously there is no one else in Scotland other than the people you know.


Nope, I know everyone here.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

Scottish-Suplex said:


> I'm seeing a lot of people calling the Scottish people cowards. Fuck off. Every country in the world with no actual knowledge was telling Scottish to go independent on no basis besides "Well a bunch of countries did it 70-170 years ago so why don't they do it now for our own outsider amusement." The Yes voters threatened people with death for daring to think otherwise.
> 
> But this is fucking Scotland,bayou can threaten all you want, and my family heard them. They didn't give a fuck. They're hard fuckers and all your jeering achieved nothing. They did actual research. Scotland HAS it's own government. It decides it's own tax. Who brought in the public smoking ban first. Scotland. Who introduced 24 hour drinking first Scotland. You can all romanticise about Braveheart all you want, but that vote was Scottish bravery not to comply with mindless cunts and random threats and choose not to cripple themselves.
> 
> This vote was a win for Scottishness.


:clap


----------



## Lil Mark (Jan 14, 2014)

Break up with England or don't. Either way, turning it into a bigger mess won't solve anything. If Scotland were to go Independent it would have to be a gradual process at this point.

There's bigger problems than this. Starvation, for one.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

Haha Ryan's raging.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

Scottish-Suplex said:


> I'm seeing a lot of people calling the Scottish people cowards. Fuck off. Every country in the world with no actual knowledge was telling Scottish to go independent on no basis besides "Well a bunch of countries did it 70-170 years ago so why don't they do it now for our own outsider amusement." The Yes voters threatened people with death for daring to think otherwise.
> 
> But this is fucking Scotland,bayou can threaten all you want, and my family heard them. They didn't give a fuck. They're hard fuckers and all your jeering achieved nothing. They did actual research. Scotland HAS it's own government. It decides it's own tax. Who brought in the public smoking ban first. Scotland. Who introduced 24 hour drinking first Scotland. You can all romanticise about Braveheart all you want, but that vote was Scottish bravery not to comply with mindless cunts and random threats and choose not to cripple themselves.
> 
> This vote was a win for Scottishness.


No, the vote was a win for the Union and a massive blow to Scottishness. The Yes campaign didn't trash Glasgow city center, do Nazi salutes (strange that No voters are "pro Union" yet would do Nazi salutes), and sing racist and sectarian songs, or participate in an Orange Order marches, the most bigoted and KKK-identical organisation in Western Europe.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

shit, wrong thread
delete


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

Murph said:


> Haha Ryan's raging.


Quite the opposite, the Union has been maintained and the nationalists/republicans are taking it badly, I am delighted.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Murph said:


> No, the vote was a win for the Union and a massive blow to Scottishness. The Yes campaign didn't trash Glasgow city center, do Nazi salutes (strange that No voters are "pro Union" yet would do Nazi salutes), and sing racist and sectarian songs, or participate in an Orange Order marches, the most bigoted and KKK-identical organisation in Western Europe.


we're supposed to care that some small number of people who wanted to keep the union did nazi salutes, sung racist songs, marched an an orange order rally?

so fucking what? 

there are nationalists who made posts right in this thread about how no voters weren't really scottish (sectarian), how they should be physically hurt, how they should be kicked out of scotland, etc. then you have the anti-english undertone of much of the yes campaign far outweighing any bigotry or racism on the no side. then the threats from dumbass old sillars about a "day of reckoning."

no one but butthurt nationalists give a fuck about some super small minority of not nice people who supported voting no. if it were really an issue the vote yes campaign and media around the world which was generally pro-independence would have been shouting about it from the rooftops. your bitching is classic sour grapes. it would be nice for you if racism and nazism were rife throughout the roster of no voters but sorry that's insane.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

Rubbish. I've posted a few times on this site alone before about the racist bigotry of the Orange Order and other unionists. Your idea of pretending they don't exist is pathetic and tolerates their behaviour in a way that makes them think it's okay. As long as people like you don't fight out against them, they'll always be around.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Murph said:


> Rubbish. I've posted a few times on this site alone before about the racist bigotry of the Orange Order and other unionists. Your idea of pretending they don't exist is pathetic and tolerates their behaviour in a way that makes them think it's okay. As long as people like you don't fight out against them, they'll always be around.


Lack of reading induced by nationalist frenzy I guess, considering I explicitly said they do in fact exist. I never said the Orange Order didn't exist or wasn't racist. I didn't say there were no racists in the unionist movement. There are going to be racists in every political movement. 

What I did say is that you are being dishonest and pretending that these racists make up a significant part - in numbers or in influence - of the unionist movement (which is obviously not true) and using that assertion to discredit the unionist vote. Oh they're racists so any opinions they have at all must be influenced by their racism and thus wrong. It's nonsense. 

Better luck next time smearing up to 2 million people as racists. 

And falsely smearing a movement as racist, fascist, Nazi, whatever you like to call them, does nothing but strengthen racists, fascists, Nazis, etc. Those fanatics will latch on to anything that makes them think their popularity is increasing, including false smears of large numbers of people as racists, fascists, Nazis, whatever. Makes them think they are making inroads in persuading people to their side when they are not. It also allows them to say, when they are accused of being racists, fascists, Nazis, etc., "Why should anyone believe you? You called all these other people the same thing and you were wrong, just like you are now. You couldn't spot a real Nazi if he goosestepped past your front door, we aren't Nazis. You're crazy." And that kind of shit works in politics.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

"It's just a small minority" when 40,000 belt out "Up to our knees in Fenian blood!" at Ibrox, "It's just a small minority" when 150,000 Rangers fans destroy the city of Manchester in a drunken rampage, "It's just a small minority" when the No campaign cause mass violence in Glasgow city centre the day after a referendum result, "It's just a small minority" when the Orange Order conduct racist parades year-in, year-out in the north of Ireland, it's always "It's just a small minority".

Time to stop using this myth as an excuse.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

Murph said:


> "It's just a small minority" when 40,000 belt out "Up to our knees in Fenian blood!" at Ibrox, "It's just a small minority" when 150,000 Rangers fans destroy the city of Manchester in a drunken rampage, "It's just a small minority" when the No campaign cause mass violence in Glasgow city centre the day after a referendum result, "It's just a small minority" when the Orange Order conduct racist parades year-in, year-out in the north of Ireland, it's always "It's just a small minority".
> 
> Time to stop using this myth as an excuse.


When was the last time TBB was sung at Ibrox? Years ago.

150,000? 42 arrests were made out of an estimated 200,000 Rangers fans in Manchester.

Both sides were causing violence, only someone with an agenda would say otherwise...

What is racist about the Orange Order parades? Is celebrating a culture racist?

What a sad bitter man you are.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

Loyalist area in East Belfast earlier this year:










More racist attacks in Loyalist east Belfast:

http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/...nian-immigrants-northern-ireland-east-belfast










KKK flag erected in Loyalist East Belfast earlier this year:
http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/...lan-flag-erected-east-belfast-racist-tensions

Self-proclaimed "proud Loyalist" Politician Peter Robinson earlier this year: "I don't t...t Muslims":
http://www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/n...-to-go-down-to-the-shops-for-me-30313447.html

Pastor James McConnell, another self-professed "proud Loyalist", earlier this year calls Muslim people "evil and satanic":
http://m.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-northern-ireland-27732156

The racism of the Orange Order:



















And if all that isn't enough, here's a short wee video from some Loyalist orange marchers:






I would say stop ignoring the issue, but you still will. I suppose it's still just a "small minority", eh?


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

The rage :lmao

This is a thread about the Scottish referendum, if you want to carry on with your hateful postings about the OO and Rangers, make a thread about it.

I could easily post the same amount of pictures as you about Republican walks, republicans in general and Penn State FC showing them in a negative light but this isn't the thread for it.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Really?

Two things that happened in 2008 and 2011, respectively, make your point?

What. A. Joke. 

Congratulations, you've proven the Orange Order exists and that some people on the unionist side put up Nazi flags and said mean things about Muslims and did the Nazi salute. None of that was ever denied. 

Your attempt to smear 2 million people as racist and violent based off shit that happened 3 and 6 years ago, respectively, and by putting up pictures of a score of people here, ten people there, doing Nazi salutes, is pathetic. No one not a butthurt baby nationalist buys into such a disreputable argument. We get it, you're upset that your compatriots couldn't go on their Super Justified Zero Bad Consequences Revenge Against Those Rotten English William Wallace Revenge Tour. That doesn't make a ridiculously small minority of people suddenly a majority no matter how badly you want it to.

Scotland is in the Union and will remain so for the rest of your life. Get over it.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

The racist graffiti on homes, outspoken racism from Unionist politicians and pastors, Nazi salutes from No campaigners and continued bigotry and hatred from the Orange Order is all from THIS YEAR. Thousands of unionists here came out in support of Robinson and McConnell's comments. No voters attacked countless people just a few days ago. You don't like hearing this because it shines a light on their behaviour beyond the usual anti-Catholic, anti-Nationalist bile which is still tolerated.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

deepelemblues said:


> Scotland is in the Union and will remain so for the rest of your life. Get over it.


Get over it? Sounds like something Hitler would say.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

Murph said:


> The racist graffiti on homes, outspoken racism from Unionist politicians and pastors, Nazi salutes from No campaigners and continued bigotry and hatred from the Orange Order is all from THIS YEAR. Thousands of unionists here came out in support of Robinson and McConnell's comments. No voters attacked countless people just a few days ago. You don't like hearing this because it shines a light on their behaviour beyond the usual anti-Catholic, anti-Nationalist bile which is still tolerated.


lmao you are furious!

You're nothing but a bigoted hate filled little no mark who is embarrassing himself now.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

You're trying to act like a cool internet troll, a juxtaposition in itself. You have nothing left to say, you are simply a fool.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Ryan193 said:


> lmao you are furious!
> 
> You're nothing but a bigoted hate filled little no mark who is embarrassing himself now.


How dare he be furious at bigotry. HOW VERY DARE HE!


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

The Ultimate Puke said:


> How dare he be furious at bigotry. HOW VERY DARE HE!


He's a few seconds away from "watp gstq!!!"


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

I always wondered what a real Nazi would think if they saw what their Reich has been reduced to 

Like what would Göring think if he saw "Neo-Nazi" throwing out their Heils while standing in front of a non Aryan nations flag with sport jerseys and dumb hair cuts 

He would probably ingest cyanide all over again


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

The Ultimate Puke said:


> How dare he be furious at bigotry. HOW VERY DARE HE!


He is the biggest bigot in this thread.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

An IRA supporter taking the moral highground, you couldn't make this shit up. :lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

The Ultimate Puke said:


> Get over it? Sounds like something Hitler would say.


roflmao

Dunno what the nationalist obsession with Hitler is about... makes you wonder. 

And sorry no, that is not something Hitler would say. Something Hitler would say would be like what the nationalist's dipshit insane uncle Sillars said a week before the vote about a "day of reckoning," which truly hurt the independence campaign by playing right into the No narrative that Scottish nationalists weren't about a better Scotland, they were about satisfying their personal obsession with revenge.

But you and Murph can delude yourselves about the beliefs of No voters all you like if it helps you retain that Presbyterian/Puritan air of moral superiority and Old Testament judgmentalism.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

deepelemblues said:


> roflmao
> 
> Dunno what the nationalist obsession with Hitler is about... makes you wonder.
> 
> ...


You've basically told 1.6 million people to accept something they do not agree with. It's EXACTLY the kind of thing Hitler would say. By the way, just because someone votes Yes does not make them a nationalist.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

When you start comparing people to Hitler you have all lost 

It is the mutually assured destruction of conversation


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

stevefox1200 said:


> When you start comparing people to Hitler you have all lost
> 
> It is the mutually assured destruction of conversation


Didn't think people actually took those comparisons seriously.

The point is, people are not going to just stand down, especially when the campaign was lost through lies and deceit (which no-one can now deny), no matter how many times you tell them to "get over it".


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

I can deny it.

Both sides were full of shite. Members of the NHS have came out and said the yes campaign, Salmond in particular, lied about it. Dont let that get in the way though! Various oil firms came out and said the yes campaign were misleading when they told us how long the oil would last. Again, dont let that get in the way! The yes used bullying, intimidating and agrressive tactics to try and gain votes.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-scotland-politics-29475426

This is the start of these promised changes we were promised.


I agree with Salmond on what he says.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Hmmm, I don't know if i've calmed down enough to talk about this yet. Betrayed, lied to, destroyed, I feel like Dean Ambrose.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

The Ultimate Puke said:


> You've basically told 1.6 million people to accept something they do not agree with. It's EXACTLY the kind of thing Hitler would say. By the way, just because someone votes Yes does not make them a nationalist.


:lmao

rofl how pathetic

sorry, no. hitler would say something like "accept it or die." and acceptance doesn't mean agreement. you can accept that you lost without agreeing with the result, and without bringing up hitler. but you're still in crybaby mode so actually you're right i shouldn't have told you to accept it when you're clearly not emotionally mature enough to do so.

and you and murph are basically telling 2.1 million people they're racist or at best fellow travelers with racists. that actually _is_ EXACTLY the kind of thing a demagogue would say.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

deepelemblues said:


> :lmao
> 
> rofl how pathetic
> 
> ...


I accepted the result on the day, I still do not agree with it and it doesn't mean I or anyone else should just give up. I'll continue to voice my opinion on the matter and I'll continue, along with the 1.6 million and the many others that have since joined, to campaign for independence for Scotland. I'm not basically telling anyone anything, my Hitler comment was obviously tongue-in-cheek. Last I'll speak on the matter here. I'll be at the grown-up table, feel free to join when you're ready.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm angry, not going to lie. i've accepted it as a fact that I now live in a country where the majority of people either shat their pants or believed the lies of self interested parties. I mean fuck, i've lived in so many countries in my life, Malta (yes, Malta, an independent nation and doing just fucking fine), Sweden, Norway and France ... all doing fine last time I fucking checked. 

I'm not a nationalist, I'm an internationalist and the way the UK is starting to look is far too fucking insular for my tastes. I do not agree with nuclear weaponry and I sure as fuck do not want my country being used as a dumping ground, or rather a north atlantic outpost for the American paranoid nuclear programme. Do I think the tax of 5 million residents spreads more evenly over that same amount of people, yes. Do I think there are inherent risks of going it alone in the world, yes. if given the opportunity to make my own mistakes and be responsible for my own actions, I would vote yes. 

Do I want to be in a 'family' of nations when I am treated like the poor cousin who needs a handout? your damn fucking straight the answer is no. That is not what we have here, we are not some poor fucking relation, and it is ridiculous to tout the notion. If this was an equal situation then I would say we could work things out, but it's not like that. 

And I apologise if that makes me a nationalist but i don't think it does. And even if it does I would rather be a fully paid up card carrying nationalist than a member of the loyalist scum who spat on my friend's kid and called her a fenian whore, tearing her saltire away and attempting to burn it with their cheap ass lighters, for believing in a movement of hope and fairness.

This country is fucked, it was going to get fucked either way. If we voted yes Westminster would have taken their ball and gone home and would have refused to properly negotiate. It is a common conception on the continent amongst my many foreign friends that the main obstacle to a successful independent Scotland was always going to be a lack of co-operation from a scorned UK. Now these promises they made to people, people who bought their package, their package filled with soundbite shit, are going to find out the hard way that Scottish autonomy is an act of a foreign parliament, and any changes to lives here, in the real everyday lives of people who fucking live here from Kirkwall to Kilmarnock, have to be passed hundreds of miles away in a parliament littered with the self interest of big business and sell out career 'men of the people' who can be bought for the price of a high end escort. 

So yeah, not like politicians everywhere aren't becoming a breed of downright lowlives, but at least if the ball was in our court we would have been able to tell any out of their depth minnows to get to fuck. We could have had a say in what kind of Scotland we wanted but now it's in the hands of others. And for that, and that alone, every person who voted No should be waking up to the shame they should feel inside for selling their own people and the future of their own country down the river. (members of my own family included)


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Game on wens3

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-scotland-politics-39255181


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Personally I hope it's granted and goes through. I don't particularly want to see the breakup of the union but it's going to happen eventually anyway and I don't think anyone can really blame them. I also think I could apply for dual citizenship anyway under their previous proposals so can't really see much of a downside to me personally.

One thing for certain is another bitter battle from both sides of the debate. Yawn


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Sovereignty is definitely something I'm supportive of for any nation. However, the current call for Sottish independence based on Brexit is counter-productive. 

You're just going from a smaller union of the UK and staying with the larger union of the EU. 

That's not what I would call independence. It's _literally _leaving your parents house to go live with your grandparents but that's exactly what I'd expect the majority of western millennials to do these days.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

stevefox1200 said:


> I always wondered what a real Nazi would think if they saw what their Reich has been reduced to
> 
> Like what would Göring think if he saw "Neo-Nazi" throwing out their Heils while standing in front of a non Aryan nations flag with sport jerseys and dumb hair cuts
> 
> He would probably ingest cyanide all over again


He'd be a top EU official.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

:heston

After an even more incredibly divisive campaign that the SNP will not win by as much as it thinks it's going to, the party is going to have to face the fact that Britain is not going to give up its Trident bases without repercussions, and that Germany is not going to hand Scotland a fat envelope of cash like it's a mafia wedding in order to help Edinburgh pay for its welfare state - which the SNP wants to make more comprehensive than the British system, never mind that Scotland can't hope to pay for the system it already has without EU (aka German) largesse if you remove London from the equation.

Even worse for Scotland if Yes wins now than if Yes had won the first time. A country of 5.3 million that is economically irrelevant, with most of its economic foundation created and maintained by what would be another country (Scotland's central bank? The Bank of England. Have fun creating your own... Scotland's export economy? Based on that North Sea oil and gas the SNP hates...) cannot lose itself in nationalist fantasies like that of the SNP. Not if it wants to stay well away from the abyss. The SNP wants to gaze into the abyss and take a leap. They aren't putting their best in charge in Edinburgh, folks :trump3


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Sturgeon and the SNP are a shameless joke.

"Once in a generation" referendum doesn't go the way they like and they want another 2 years later.

Wants the result of any referendum to be binding, yet had all the SNP MP's in Westminster vote against the results of a democratic referendum Scotland participated in 9 months ago.

A referendum Scotland was involved in because her and Salmond's first Independence Referendum failed.

Popular support for Independence and even holding a referendum is probably down compared to 2014 as well. It's a waste of time.

Arrogant woman who wants to break up one Union whilst staying in the European Union, in fact Brexit is the sole justification for calling another vote. Total English-hating hypocrisy.

Even if the stars aligned for her, would Scotland even be allowed in to the EU? Can't see Spain for one giving them the go-ahead.

Scottish people should be embarrassed by this woman. Contextualises democracy to suit her own idelogy and ignores it the rest of the time.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Seb said:


> Sturgeon and the SNP are a shameless joke.
> 
> "Once in a generation" referendum doesn't go the way they like and they want another 2 years later.
> 
> ...


European voting seems to consist of rehashing of voting until the Politicians get the result they want. 

I never seen such a thing where people are wanting redos and votes on things until everything is stacked in their favor. Even South American Politics don't seem this laughable.


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

I wonder if Scots serving in the army, navy and air force will be granted the vote this time:
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...-denied-a-say-in-the-country-they-defend.html


----------



## TheStefanEffect (Mar 13, 2017)

This politics thing. It's like wrestling but with less wrestling.


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

Possible indicator here, it appears Theresa May and Ruth Davidson are more popular than Nicola Sturgeon








https://stv.tv/news/politics/1367060-poll-ruth-davidson-more-popular-with-scots-than-sturgeon/

Interesting.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Seb said:


> Sturgeon and the SNP are a shameless joke.
> 
> "Once in a generation" referendum doesn't go the way they like and they want another 2 years later.
> 
> ...


On the flip, you have the damned libtards in Canada absolutely refusing to conduct a systematic and official referendum on election system change until and unless the corrupt Trudeau party can find a way to stay in power forever :lmao 






This whole referendum BS seems awfully contrived to masquerade as "the will of the people" as far as I'm concerned. It's idiotic.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

RipNTear said:


> Sovereignty is definitely something I'm supportive of for any nation. However, the current call for Sottish independence based on Brexit is counter-productive.
> 
> You're just going from a smaller union of the UK and staying with the larger union of the EU.
> 
> That's not what I would call independence. It's _literally _leaving your parents house to go live with your grandparents but that's exactly what I'd expect the majority of western millennials to do these days.


No worries, the nationalist tide will sweep Scotland too eventually, especially with the UK as a shining example right next door. :drose


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

Miss Sally said:


> European voting seems to consist of rehashing of voting until the Politicians get the result they want.
> 
> I never seen such a thing where people are wanting redos and votes on things until everything is stacked in their favor. Even South American Politics don't seem this laughable.


This. The metapolitics of independence referendums favour the pro-independence faction. The Yes side lost? No worries, you can try again in a few years, as many times as necessary until the electorate votes correctly...if the people vote against independence, they're not saying "No," they're saying "Not yet." While a No vote is always temporary, a Yes victory is permanent and irreversible.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Sturgeon and the EU are made for each other. ''Vote again until you pick the right answer''. The EU bullied Ireland into accepting the Lisbon treaty after they rejected it the first time. If that's who the Scottish people want calling the shots then good riddance to them.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

RipNTear said:


> Sovereignty is definitely something I'm supportive of for any nation. However, the current call for Sottish independence based on Brexit is counter-productive.
> 
> You're just going from a smaller union of the UK and staying with the larger union of the EU.
> 
> That's not what I would call independence. It's _literally _leaving your parents house to go live with your grandparents but that's exactly what I'd expect the majority of western millennials to do these days.


your grandparents are less likely to give a fuck or even notice that you're spending money hand over fist on nonsense

forget mutter merkel it's grandmutter merkel that sturgeon wants

i bet sturgeon thinks that merkel will give scotland whatever it wants because scotland leaving britain to join the EU will be the straw that the EU will want to grasp for a propaganda victory

i think sturgeon will be in for a rude awakening on that front if scotland votes yes then applies for EU membership

even if the SDU beats the CDU and that schurz guy replaces merkel he's not gonna throw the tap on the german money keg open as far as it will go for the economically/financially troubled states in europe


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

deepelemblues said:


> your grandparents are less likely to give a fuck or even notice that you're spending money hand over fist on nonsense
> 
> forget mutter merkel it's grandmutter merkel that sturgeon wants


I know it's such a perfect analogy right. I'm so proud of myself for coming up with that one roud


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

I really hope Scotland gets independence from Britain because I went Scotland last year and there's a vast difference between England and Scotland


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

Honestly with the state sturgeon has left her govanhill stomping ground in it's embarrassing to think of her leading a new referendum, all so she can keep getting that European money for the intake of immigrants.


----------



## skypod (Nov 13, 2014)

I'll be treating this as a new vote with fresh eyes as much as possible, rather than just basing off my last vote. Think it'd be important for everyone to do that. But I'm not Scottish but live here so British either way. 

For anyone thinking the idea of seperation is crazy, how would you fix the current system of Scotland not getting a say in who's in power in the UK?

I'm in favour of smaller governments. The US and the UK are corrupted by money, which is why we'll never see large advancements in green energy, because too many cunty people stand to lose money from it. 

Not really getting the Sturgeon hate. Have a friend who works with her and he says she's basically all politics, all she does is look into how things can be improved for her people, so much so to the point its sad. She really doesn't strike me as the type getting rich off backdoor deals with environmentally dangerous corporations. I'd be pretty interested to see what she could come up with. 

I look at the fact that if Scotland is as useless to the UK as they say we are, why the need for a smear campaign on Sturgeon and fear mongering that people will lose out on pensions and all the rest of it? Surely you'd be glad to get rid of it? When I see media jump on a narrative I question who's giving them that narrative and who's standing to lose out.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

If Scotland breaks away they should make Gil their major currency and use Final Fantasy 14 as their bank

it would really save time

or 11 if they want to be cheap


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

Isn't the only reason they are granted this because the first Scottish referendum result was based off the fact that UK was an EU member?

So suddenly Brexit happens and the Scots feel like they just got fucked over with their referendum?


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

Unsurprising considering Scotland voted almost exclusively against Brexit.

Historically Scotland was always allied with France against England so it makes sense in a way.


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

If this independence vote occurs again, it'd be interesting if the same occurred in Northern Ireland for the case of a united Ireland (especially after Sinn Fein, in Nicola Sturgeon form, has demanded a vote). Scotland breaking away from the UK would certainly hurt unionism in Northern Ireland, which is already in a bad state after the recent election, and more folk going to vote nationalist parties due to certain factors such as the RHI scandal, DUP being an extremely backwards party, the Brexit result (where Northern Ireland also voted to remain), the state of Northern Ireland right now etc.

On the Scotland matter though, you can't really blame them for wanting a referendum no matter what side you're on. False promises after the last referendum has been a factor. The Brexit result too would always have been a factor if any of the four countries had voted to remain. In saying all this, I very much doubt any referendums will occur, but strangers things have happened I guess. The way things are going, the union is in a downwards state.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Genking48 said:


> Isn't the only reason they are granted this because the first Scottish referendum result was based off the fact that UK was an EU member?
> 
> So suddenly Brexit happens and the Scots feel like they just got fucked over with their referendum?


Exactly. Over 60% of Scots voted to remain in the EU.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

I don't think Theresa May is likely going to cave in for a referendum under her regime. She's heavily traditionalist and Scotland is part of her type of traditionalism. As a Scot myself, I personally hope this is just Sturgeon grasping for more autonomy rather than separatism. It would be very Scottish to try take two steps forward, before ending up on our arses again and the English ready to offer us even less autonomy than before after a gigantic mishaps.

No referendum should be on proposal until what, 5? years after Brexit. Let's see where all parties are in 2024-25.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

samizayn said:


> Exactly. Over 60% of Scots voted to remain in the EU.


More people voted in the independence referendum and to remain in the UK though.

The "once in a generation" referendum we had two years ago.

If they did leave and then join the EU (which makes no sense), Scotland would also be forced to join the Euro which is conditional based on a 3% budget deficit. Scotland's current budget deficit is 9.5% (worse than Greece for example and comfortably the worst in Europe if you were to consider Scotland as an independent state). 

The price of oil has basically halved since the last Independence referendum as well. North Sea oil costs almost as much to produce as the price of a barrel of oil at the moment. 

Every single quarter since early 2015 Scotland has performed worse than the rest of the UK in terms of economic growth as well.

None of this really matters though as there might not be an independence referendum and if there was I wouldn't expect Scotland to leave, seems even less likely to me than last time. If you want independence then go the whole hog, it's really hard to see how being in the EU is more beneficial to Scotland than being in the UK. This is assuming Scotland is even allowed into the EU - would Spain really vote them in for example, as that would be a big motivator for those fighting for Catalan independence.

If Sturgeon gets her referendum and loses there is a big chance Scottish voters would turn on her and the SNP in the next general election as well.

Would be interesting to see what happens if Scotland leaves though, wouldn't be too bothered about seeing the back of them given all of the above, as well as the constant moaning and the clowns they elected into their parliament. Don't see it happening though, the risks are too high for Scotland, higher than the time of the last referendum.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

it's bizarre that i'm seeing bitter English liberals and labour voters rooting for this (lineker and rowling, both bellends)

If this goes down labour in its current form are never getting back into office. They need to take back seats in scotland.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

See May will reject another Independence referendum and we should focus on brexit. 

We should have waited a few more years for it to happen again.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

This doesn't seem like a great situation. To be controlled by the EU or the UK?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

FITZ said:


> To be controlled by the EU or the UK?


I'll take the EU over the Tories any day of the week.


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

Nigel Farage said:


> it's bizarre that i'm seeing bitter English liberals and labour voters rooting for this (lineker and rowling, both bellends)
> 
> If this goes down labour in its current form are never getting back into office. They need to take back seats in scotland.


At this rate I would honestly bet the Conservatives are more likely to win Scotland than Labour at this point (in the event the people turn on the SNP) considering they are the second biggest party in the Scottish Parliament and that Ruth Davidson and Theresa May have better approval ratings than Corbyn, Dugdale and even Sturgeon. Labour are just too big a joke right now for any sane person to take seriously, even for Scotland.


----------



## skypod (Nov 13, 2014)

Is ruling by the EU and the UK not completely different? Countries throughout the EU are different and have different policies and issues on things. Why do people act as if the EU make your country seem small and control how the people in it are treated? There's obviously blowback from it but I don't understand the UK vs. EU argument. They're made up of different variables.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

skypod said:


> Is ruling by the EU and the UK not completely different? Countries throughout the EU are different and have different policies and issues on things. Why do people act as if the EU make your country seem small and control how the people in it are treated? There's obviously blowback from it but I don't understand the UK vs. EU argument. They're made up of different variables.


Definitely there's nuance. But when you have things like lawmakers in the EU pushing for defunding of anti-EU parties (which isn't even EU money, but rather the tax euro of the entire electorate including the money of the people who want to leave the EU), then you have to put other pieces of the puzzle together to slowly start understanding how the EU superstructure may be worse in some areas than a smaller structure like the UK. 

It's kind of liking jumping out of the frying pan into the fire. I just think that at this point a great deal of criticism needs to be directed at the EU and misappropriation of european tax payer money. I do think that smaller countries are more dependent on EU funds, but at the same time, they do give up a certain degree of sovereignty - especially around borders and immigration as well as higher taxes.


----------



## skypod (Nov 13, 2014)

As far as borders and immigration, Scotand is pretty different to the England in that respect. 

2011 demography is the only thing I can find but England was 85% white and Scotland was 96% white. I realise thats being completely general because obviously not every non-white is an immigrant. But England has a much higher population of Asians and general migration than we do anyway. Not sure if that's down to people simply hating Scotland's colder weather but I can't see immigration because a huge problem in Scotland for the foreseeable future regardless. 


I just want sensible and cutting edge environmental policies and for companies to be paying the appropriate amount of tax. It looks like that's something that's going to be impossible because of greed and corruption whether we're in the UK or the EU.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

skypod said:


> 2011 demography is the only thing I can find but England was 85% white and Scotland was 96% white. I realise thats being completely general because obviously not every non-white is an immigrant. But England has a much higher population of Asians and general migration than we do anyway. Not sure if that's down to people simply hating Scotland's colder weather but I can't see immigration because a huge problem in Scotland for the foreseeable future regardless.


I think it's just that Scotland got lucky. Even though it was part of the commonwealth people simply ended up in England mainland because that's really all they knew existed at the time of the massive reverse migration from british colonies. 

England hasn't taken in many immigrants in recent years. I believe almost the entirety of their "foreigner" population is 2nd-3rd generation migrants immediately following the decolonization of India and the far east.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-39422747

Breaking News image
*Nicola Sturgeon's call for second referendum on independence for Scotland had been formally backed by the Scottish Parliament.*
MSPs voted by 69 to 59 in favour of seeking permission for a referendum before the UK leaves the EU.
Ms Sturgeon says the move is needed to allow Scotland to decide what path to follow in the wake of the Brexit vote.
But the UK government has already said it will block a referendum until the Brexit process has been completed.
This breaking news story is being updated and more details will be published shortly. Please refresh the page for the fullest version.

wens3 roud:banderas


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm a total born-and-bred Southern Englishman so it's not remotly my place to comment.

However that's never stopped me before, so here's my opinion:

During the last referendum they had on this my attitude was "please don't leave, your typical voting trends are pretty damn valuable in helping to avert a Tory majority (I know that didn't happen but this was years ago)" but honestly? After Brexit,my attitude is now more akin to "dear God, just save yourselves."

I mean if the UK can have an ill-advised referendum about it's place in a complex union of nation states that the majority of the voting public did not remotely understand the specifics or nuance of, I don't see how it's remotely fair of the English and the 'hard Brexit' Tory government to turn around and be all "we can't allow you to do this" so god fucking speed to them up there.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I say the English should have a referendum on if we even want Scotland! 

Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

I'd laugh so hard if Scotland still don't vote to leave, would they want yet another referendum? Democracy >>>>>

Quick question, pardon my ignorance if there is any; but Scotland want to stay in the EU if they leave the UK right? Don't you need like an army/military to be in the EU? If so then Scotland wouldn't be eligible cause their military is basically the UKs which is predominately English?

Everything is going to shit atm


----------



## skypod (Nov 13, 2014)

zrc said:


> I say the English should have a referendum on if we even want Scotland!


If Scotland was of no value, why do the media attack Nicola Sturgeon and the idea of Independence? Clearly there's a gain for England in this.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

^^^ Dunno and don't care to be honest. They're all full of shit anyways (MPs)


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

and they still have the cheek to say the brexit vote was illinformed 
let them leave, no currency, no easy path into the eu, an eu that's failing anyway and will officially fall apart when a la pen lead France drops the euro


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

zrc said:


> I say the English should have a referendum on if we even want Scotland!
> 
> Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk





zrc said:


> ^^^ Dunno and don't care to be honest. They're all full of shit anyways (MPs)





BigDaveBatista said:


> and they still have the cheek to say the brexit vote was illinformed
> let them leave, no currency, no easy path into the eu, an eu that's failing anyway and will officially fall apart when a la pen lead France drops the euro


But what do you do if millions of Pro-Unionist/Pro-Brexit Scots move to England? Over a million Scots did vote for Brexit despite what the SNP tells you! :jericho2

Build a wall and have Nicola pay for it? :trump


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

Ah good old Nicola Sturgeon who doesn't respect the WILL of the MAJORITY of the Scottish People.

She uses Brexit as an agenda to force another vote which she and Salmond agreed would be ONCE IN A GENERATION despite the fact that if Scotland voted for Independence they wouldn't be in the EU anyway and couldn't be for at least 5 years, this was all covered last time.

Sturgeon only cares about her name being associated in years to come with Independence. She wants to go down in history like William Wallace etc instead of having Scotland's best interests at heart like she should. 

All MP's are untrustworthy but she is worse than most.


----------



## whelp (Jun 8, 2015)

RVP_The_Gunner said:


> Ah good old Nicola Sturgeon who doesn't respect the WILL of the MAJORITY of the Scottish People.
> 
> She uses Brexit as an agenda to force another vote which she and Salmond agreed would be ONCE IN A GENERATION despite the fact that if Scotland voted for Independence they wouldn't be in the EU anyway and couldn't be for at least 5 years, this was all covered last time.
> 
> ...


Legs aren't too bad tho?


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

BRITLAND said:


> But what do you do if millions of Pro-Unionist/Pro-Brexit Scots move to England? Over a million Scots did vote for Brexit despite what the SNP tells you! :jericho2
> 
> Build a wall and have Nicola pay for it? :trump


They'd be more than welcome

I for one would welcome rangers to the premier league with open arms :banderas

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

whelp said:


> Legs aren't too bad tho?


She is a f*cking mutant. I despise the way she is tearing this country apart.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Just how deep is the EU's cancer that some are estimating that it won't be completely cut out for another 6 years. Or are they hoping that people will forget / change their minds by then. 

Countries that gain their independence shouldn't have to wait. The cutting off can be immediate. Of course the politicians want to delay as much as possible.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

This all ends with me becoming Scottish High Majesty and the reintroduction of capital punishment, whereby the worst crimes (taking the High Majesty's name in vain, for example) result in perpetrators being forced to read an entire Harry Potter book while being donkey punched by Susan Boyle.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

BRITLAND said:


> But what do you do if millions of Pro-Unionist/Pro-Brexit Scots move to England? Over a million Scots did vote for Brexit despite what the SNP tells you! :jericho2
> 
> Build a wall and have Nicola pay for it? :trump


Least a wall would give Nicola something to throw haggis at.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

lol britain is so triggered rn


----------



## whelp (Jun 8, 2015)

RVP_The_Gunner said:


> She is a f*cking mutant. I despise the way she is tearing this country apart.


fair enough bud, i'll just back away slowly...


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

Nigel Farage said:


> I for one would welcome rangers to the premier league with open arms :banderas


:vince4 Rangers would go bust if all their supporters left Glasgow for England tho



Unless you have Ibrox as a UK colony/territory :vince5


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

skypod said:


> If Scotland was of no value, why do the media attack Nicola Sturgeon and the idea of Independence? Clearly there's a gain for England in this.


the only gain for england in keeping scotland besides sentimental value is the trident base 

which is extremely important to britain's nuclear deterrent strategy, replacing that base would be a huge and expensive endeavor for britain to undertake

everything else is a sideshow when it comes to scotland becoming independent, britain is not going to give up that base without a big to-do


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

SNP walked out of Westminster today.

:applause

Hopefully Ian Liddell-Grainger will be suspended for his comment yesterday too.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

The SNP are an embarrassment.

The Scottish Sinn Fein, a party full of sectarian bigots. 



Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

It was just a publicity stunt, and in terms of attracting attention it has worked, the SNP are good at that sort of thing I'll give them that. 

I did laugh when the rest of the SNP followed Blackford out of the Commons :lol

Awaiting Ruth and Scottish Labour's official statements on this.

It did somewhat remind me of Tony Abbott and his squad running out of the Australian House of Representatives a few years ago:






Fucking lol :kobelol


----------



## skypod (Nov 13, 2014)

Goro Majima said:


> The SNP are an embarrassment.
> 
> The Scottish Sinn Fein, a party full of sectarian bigots.



Lol you'd find much more sectarian bullshit from Unionists in Scotland. Not sure why people wanting to control their own country makes them bigots.

Economy is fair a debate to have, but I've never seen anything personally that would turn me off the SNP.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

skypod said:


> Lol you'd find much more sectarian bullshit from Unionists in Scotland. Not sure why people wanting to control their own country makes them bigots.
> 
> Economy is fair a debate to have, but I've never seen anything personally that would turn me off the SNP.


No you wouldn't, the unionists have mongs but they aren't on the level of some of the fruitcakes in northern ireland. 

As for the bigot issue, go into any Catholic organisation in scotland. It's rabid bigotry.


----------



## themuel1 (Feb 19, 2004)

Personally, I don't think an independent Scotland would work economically but I fully understand after Brexit and because of the worst, most inept and cruellest Westminster government of my lifetime why some continue to want Scottish independence.


----------



## JackArmstrong (Jul 10, 2017)

I’m Scottish. I’m pretty indifferent on the whole thing. Both sides have their own merits, and it wouldn’t bother me too much either way. Mind you, I currently live over 100 miles south of the border!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Why is this thread still a thing? We had a vote and the nation said no, it's time to move on people.


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

Blackbeard said:


> Why is this thread still a thing? We had a vote and the nation said no, it's time to move on people.


It was bumped after the SNP brigade walked out of PMQs. Tbh that could of been a thread of its own if needed.

I'm getting tired of hearing about the independence thing too, I would rather they focused on reforming the UK political structure to a federal model similar to Canada (more sovereignty for Scotland and the rest of the nations, counties and cities in the UK), like this bill proposed by the Constitutional Reform Group:
http://www.constitutionreformgroup.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/CRG-Act-of-Union-Bill.pdf


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Blackbeard said:


> Why is this thread still a thing? We had a vote and the nation said no, it's time to move on people.


Because unfortunately Nicola Sturgeon and the SNP won't let it go.

I agree with @BRITLAND btw.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

We all know why, they voted before brexit, Scotland doesn't want to leave the EU so a lot of people changed their mind. Pretty simple.

Lets not act like leaving the EU is a small matter.

Anyway, the Scottish people showed the SNP they weren't actually that interested in another vote by voting against them in the general election, doesn't mean you can't talk about it.


----------



## JackArmstrong (Jul 10, 2017)

Removed


----------



## JackArmstrong (Jul 10, 2017)

draykorinee said:


> We all know why, they voted before brexit, Scotland doesn't want to leave the EU so a lot of people changed their mind. Pretty simple.


But much like in 2014, Scotland's membership of the EU would remain uncertain at best post-independence. The chances for an independent Scotland joining the EU after the rest of Britain leaves are certainly no more favourable than they were four years ago.


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

Do the English even care about Scotland?
according to some Polls, English people are the least ethnicity to care about British identity , and English Independence/statehood Is more popular than Scottish Statehood


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

I couldn't care less if Scotland left, as long as there is no hard border. Same with the Welsh.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Holy zombie bump, Batman!

- Vic


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

Adam Cool said:


> Do the English even care about Scotland?
> according to some Polls, English people are the least ethnicity to care about British identity , and English Independence/statehood Is more popular than Scottish Statehood


Really? Where are these polls from? 

The last poll I seen showed 82% of England strongly identifying as British and that English identity was also at 80% pride of it was decreasing among newer/younger generations while the opposite is happening for Wales. Scottish identity is well over 80% for all generations.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-44306737


----------



## JackArmstrong (Jul 10, 2017)

draykorinee said:


> I couldn't care less if Scotland left, as long as there is no hard border. Same with the Welsh.


If you couldn't give a damn about Scotland or Wales, then I have to ask why you think not having a hard border is so important? 
From the way I see it, unless a GB-wide Schengen-style agreement is made between an independent Scotland, England and Wales, hard borders with passport control, security checks etc. are inevitable.
As for Wales though, there's no worries there. Opinion polls conducted in Wales about independence rarely have support higher than 10%. Independence within the century is more or less a pipe dream.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

JackArmstrong said:


> If you couldn't give a damn about Scotland or Wales, then I have to ask why you think not having a hard border is so important?
> From the way I see it, unless a GB-wide Schengen-style agreement is made between an independent Scotland, England and Wales, hard borders with passport control, security checks etc. are inevitable.
> As for Wales though, there's no worries there. Opinion polls conducted in Wales about independence rarely have support higher than 10%. Independence within the century is more or less a pipe dream.


There's no hard border between the two Irelands. I don't really see a need for a hard border, it's just an unnecessary cost. I love Scotland, I've been to Wales many times. I just don't care about them being independent. It won't affect the English at all.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Here we go again. Sturgeon wants to hold a 2nd referendum in 2023. 

Don't think it will happen next year. 









Nicola Sturgeon to launch fresh Scottish independence campaign


Scotland's first minister says she still plans to hold a referendum by the end of next year.



www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Hey thanks for the bump. I've been interested in this topic for a while, will give the thread a read later on.


----------



## Steven Fraser (Jan 19, 2019)

Sadly I think Scotland won’t ever see Independence cause England will always have the last say.England has this over blown thought that Britain & England is still important,Clinging on to the past when Britain was great & want‘s too go back too a day of Empire again.Now thing‘s are not going great for Britain since it‘s decline in power & industry.England is no more great in the world it could be just another Greece or Mexico it matters too no one.They can‘t admit that America is the power along with China now in the world & the commonwealth is just the left over of Empire.

England & the U.K. could matter too any old bugger,it could just be another 3rd world.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

My lord, Sean Connery, always strived for Scotland to be independent.

#DoItForHim


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Catalanotto said:


> My lord, Sean Connery, always strived for Scotland to be independent.
> 
> #DoItForHim


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

Sean Connery lived as a tax exile in Monaco so his calls for independence were always quite rightly ridiculed.










Scottish first minster, Nicola 'wee nippy' Sturgeon (picture above), has spunked all Scotland's budget away trying to buy an election, an election the SNP still couldn't win a majority for, and Boris has refused her request to fleece English and Welsh tax payers by giving her billions more to waste. So she bangs the drum about independence again - which would really mean nothing more for Scotland than being an EU colony. 

Under the SNP/Green Coalition, Scotland is the western European table leader for drug addiction, coronary disease, infant mortality, low life expectancy and adult illiteracy. They're turning Scotland into a third world shit hole.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

What strikes me as strange is countries usually want to be independent so they can rule themselves.

But Nicola has announced that Scotland wants to join the EU and continue to use Sterling as Scotland's currency.

In effect Scotland's first act of independence would be to give away all of its legal power, and then be tied to a currency that Scotland would have no control over.


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

The SNP aren't a credible or serious party and their independence proposals are a mixture of naivety and sentimentality. Yet the BBC treats them with deference. 

The SNP don't know whether they want to keep sterling, adopt the Euro or create a new currency, attain full EU membership or single market membership (they wouldn't qualify for either), they don't want a hard border with England but want to be in Shengen, think they'll leave the union with no debt and the UK will continue to pay Scottish pensions. They want to keep the monarch as head of state and retain a national defence status quo with the UK. 

It's pie in the sky from a tiny country with a staggeringly high 25% of its workforce in the public sector that has a regional government that wants to cut itself off from the southern money tap. For shits and giggles it'd be funny to see them as a cut off 'independent' Alba, they'd destroy the country and their leading export would be mail order brides. Without the English to blame the bigots would turn on the ethnic minorities, including the Irish diaspora.


----------



## Black Dynamite (7 mo ago)

I hope I get to witness all three nations break away in my lifetime. I have nothing against the English people but it's long overdue that Westminster received a nasty dose of reality. They'll lose so much influence and credibility on the global stage/market if Scotland and Wales chose to their backs on them.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

I'm sure they'll manage it this time too. Scotland needs to get away from the dead weight of England and leave them in the poverty and mental illness that they've caused themselves. Scotland lives in the present, England thinks it's 1950.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Dickhead1990 said:


> I'm sure they'll manage it this time too. Scotland needs to get away from the dead weight of England and leave them in the poverty and mental illness that they've caused themselves. Scotland lives in the present, England thinks it's 1950.


My main concern is if the vote does happen next year and it's no vote again. We won't get another referendum for a very long time or in my lifetime at least.

A lot of people only vote for the SNP to get Independence and if it's a no vote again next year SNP will lose some of that support. Wouldn't be shocked if we see the SNP voted out the next general election in Scotland if it's a no vote again.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

Black Dynamite said:


> I hope I get to witness all three nations break away in my lifetime. I have nothing against the English people but it's long overdue that Westminster received a nasty dose of reality. They'll lose so much influence and credibility on the global stage/market if Scotland and Wales chose to their backs on them.


If Scotland were to vote for independence, how long would it take to (re)join the EU? Would it be relatively quick, or would it be a decade or more process?


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Seafort said:


> If Scotland were to vote for independence, how long would it take to (re)join the EU? Would it be relatively quick, or would it be a decade or more process?


I'm not sure it meets the EU criteria. Scotland will have a national debt at multiples of its income, and wish to use British sterling over the Euro.

On the Scottish side, Scotland would need a special dispensation to fish in their own waters, as the EU would immediately seize Scotland's right to fish in its own waters.

Given Scotland's status it would be behind the Ukraine in the queue to join, only only likely get in if the EU massively relaxed its own rules.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

InexorableJourney said:


> I'm not sure it meets the EU criteria. Scotland will have a national debt at multiples of its income, and wish to use British sterling over the Euro.
> 
> On the Scottish side, Scotland would need a special dispensation to fish in their own waters, as the EU would immediately seize Scotland's right to fish in its own waters.
> 
> Given Scotland's status it would be behind the Ukraine in the queue to join, only only likely get in if the EU massively relaxed its own rules.


Thanks. Great response!

I wonder if Brussels might be tempted to relax it’s rules and allow Scotland in as a thumb in the eye to Britain?

It would be ironic if the UK leaving the EU was what tipped the balance to Scottish independence….and then they found that they themselves were then unable to join the European Union.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Seafort said:


> Thanks. Great response!
> 
> I wonder if Brussels might be tempted to relax it’s rules and allow Scotland in as a thumb in the eye to Britain?
> 
> It would be ironic if the UK leaving the EU was what tipped the balance to Scottish independence….and then they found that they themselves were then unable to join the European Union.


That might happen with France as a sponsor as it benefits France so much. First because of the fishing rights, second because it would allow them to ship all migrants residing in France to Scotland, who would then just jump the border.

Two of the main reasons the UK left the EU would be gone in a stroke, so that is definitely something the EU would love to do.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Seafort said:


> If Scotland were to vote for independence, how long would it take to (re)join the EU? Would it be relatively quick, or would it be a decade or more process?


Why would a newly independent Scotland want to be shackled to another Union?

It's been said that Scotland doesn't want to join the EU as a full member, but just wants access to the free market.

Either way, it takes on average around 10 years to join the EU. That's without the massive issues Scotland would face such as wanting to keep their own currency, fishing rights and the border with England. They also export barely 20% of goods to the EU.


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

EU membership or EEA membership for an 'independent' Scotland would require a hard border with England - which would be madness considering the bulk of Scotland's trade is within Britain and the integration of the population. Around 900k Scots live in England, many of whom were disgracefully denied a vote in 2014. 

While I'm sure it's appealing for the EU to have Scotland as a colony to dump their refugees, tap their North Sea oil and plunder their fishing waters they'll want to avoid another border dispute.


----------



## Steven Fraser (Jan 19, 2019)

AthleticGirth said:


> EU membership or EEA membership for an 'independent' Scotland would require a hard border with England - which would be madness considering the bulk of Scotland's trade is within Britain and the integration of the population. Around 900k Scots live in England, many of whom were disgracefully denied a vote in 2014.
> 
> While I'm sure it's appealing for the EU to have Scotland as a colony to dump their refugees, tap their North Sea oil and plunder their fishing waters they'll want to avoid another border dispute.


We’ll England know alot about Colony’s and kicked screamed when lost one.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Sturgeon wanting the 2nd referendum on the 19th of October next year.

Willing to go to the supreme court if Westminister reject it.


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

The SNP can't even win a majority in Holyrood, they instead have to align with another extremist party of nutters, yet they're demanding a divisive referendum the majority of Scots have no appetite for. Laughable. 🤣

A sad publicity stunt from Sturgeon. Her morality and ethics are as barren as her graveyard of a womb.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Boris has rejected the section 30 order to have another vote. 

This will go to the general election as the courts will reject this too. 



AthleticGirth said:


> The SNP can't even win a majority in Holyrood, they instead have to align with another extremist party of nutters, yet they're demanding a divisive referendum the majority of Scots have no appetite for. Laughable. 🤣
> 
> A sad publicity stunt from Sturgeon. Her morality and ethics are as barren as her graveyard of a womb.


Used to be a SNP voter myself but Cancelled my membership last year and now can't stand the party. Think if this leads to a no vote she will be out and I think the SNP will be voted out too.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Scots are good people! All the best for them!


----------

